# The Germination Rate Report Thread



## ink the world (Feb 23, 2010)

I was searching for info on germination rates in multiple strains and realized it was time consuming to find information on multiple strains. So I thought Id make a thread where we could report to each other the germination rates we are getting on our gear. I'll group into 3 sections Good, Average, Not so good.

I'll start the ball rolling:

The Good: 80%-100%
Barneys Farm Violator Kush: 4/5
DNA Genetics Hasplant x Haze:1/1
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk: 3/3
G13 Labs Skunk #1: 1/1
DNA Genetics LA Conf. X Skunk:3/3
DNA Genetics Rocklock: 1/1
DNA Genetics Sharksbreath: 1/1



Average: 50%-80%
DNA Genetics OG Kush x Skunk: 2/3


The Not so good: 0%-50%
Greenhouse Seed Company The Church: 3/10


Please, lets post our results so we can all make better informed decisions when buying our gear.


----------



## growone (Feb 23, 2010)

excellent idea, this is a great for helping out fellow growers
my experiences are on the small scale

2/2 nl#5 from highgrade-seeds
3/3 jock horror from nirvana

so every 'store bought' seed has sprouted for me


----------



## growlegal (Feb 23, 2010)

_*Nirvana beans thru "attitude"
AK 48 fems 4 of 5
White Rhino fems 5 of 5
Jock Horror fems 3 of 5

No hermies i will be reordering the Rhino too *_


----------



## passit2theLeft (Feb 23, 2010)

*sensi seeds* white ice fem. 5/5
double gum 1/10 
*homegrown fanta.* australian blue 10/10


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 23, 2010)

I will just put down my bad ones for me it was 

White Label seeds Double Gum 4/20

And a run of bubblelicious from nirvana 10/20..... I think one pack of Bubblelicious was bad ehh?

I have had 100% Germ rate with DNA, Tiki Seeds, Seedsman, G13 labs and of course Sannies seeds.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 25, 2010)

+ rep for this idea!

GHS kings kush 4-11 
Nirvana Papaya 10-10
Nirvana Ak-48 5-5
Nirvana Blue Mystic 5-5
Barneys Crimea Blue 5-5
Barneys Blue Cheese 3-3 although I did get a horrible pheno
Mr. Nice Black Widow 10-10
Soma Diesel 4-4
Dna OG 3-3
Dna Rocklock 6-6, all fem
Dna LA Con 10-10, 8 female
Dna Freebies, all OG,Sleestack,Kushberry so far.
Tga Jilly Bean 10-10, 7 female
Th Seeds Wreckage 4-4
Th Seeds Bubble 4-4


----------



## delstele (Feb 25, 2010)

Nirvana northern lights 8- 10

Nirvana Swiss Cheese 5-10

TGA subcool Pandoras box 8-10

Mr Nice walkabout 10 -10

Th Sage & Sour 10-10


----------



## shifty1 (Feb 25, 2010)

TGA Jilly bean 10/10 5 females
BC seedking Northern Lights 18 /21 8 females
Cash Crop Ken Kish 10/10 4 females
Ape Kush(gorilla grape x master kush x bubba kush 10/10 4 females
VISC Fucking incredible 1/10 terrible
bogs lsd 10/10


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 25, 2010)

*Greenhouse Seeds -*
The Church = 3/5
White Rhino = 1/1
Hawaiian Snow = 1/1
Big Bang = 1/1
Lemon Skunk = 1/1
Super Silver Haze = 1/1

*G13 Labs -*
Pineapple Express = 1/1

*DNA Genetics/Reserva Privada -*
Kandy Kush x Skunk = 1/1
Kushberry x Skunk = 1/1
OG18 x Skunk = 1/1

*Sativa Seedbank -*
Jock Horror = 5/5


----------



## ink the world (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump so others can see the post


----------



## estesj (Mar 2, 2010)

Last march from attitude 10 for 10 white dwarf fems. The police did end up with them tho, but 10 for 10 was awsome.


----------



## soly (Mar 2, 2010)

flying dutchman pog 100% my fav of all time!!
serios seeds chronic fem 80% good producer but week
flying dutchman the pure 80% not so great
paradise seeds jacky white 60% great
paradise seeds white berry 100% great
paradise seeds ice cream 100% great
serios seeds ak47 100% classic great producer
dna genetics sharksbreath 80% ok
dna genetics og kush 80% great strain
seedism blz bud 100% great strain
th seeds bermese kush 80% with hermaphrodites but good smoke
pornoseeds freebies karina,eml,vicki peach and michelle miost 100% let you know soon about the quility but looking very good


----------



## donkeyote (Mar 2, 2010)

THSeeds - Wreckage, 3/3.....2 fems, 1 male
KC Brains- NL Special 5/5.....2 fems, 3 males
Barney's Farm Blue Cheese fem 1/1
Nirvana-Short Rider 0/5
SensiSeeds- Skunk #1 0/2
Seedsman- WW fem 2/3


----------



## ink the world (Mar 6, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## timetohustleithard (Mar 6, 2010)

6-6 buddha white dwarf feminized
3-3 ak47x lowryder #2 feminized


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 6, 2010)

Great idea for a thread...

2 fem white dwarf 0% germ (AAAAAAGHH)
2 fem red dwarf 100% germ

Nirvana fems-
AK48, 
aurora indica,
ice,
bubbleicous- 1 ea 100% germ


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 7, 2010)

I would like to take a moment to rebump this thread back to the top, since no one else has answred in awhile.


----------



## scouter0 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great idea for a thread man! Keep the reports comin' guys!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 7, 2010)

(Bump it to the Top) 

Ill bet half us growers got seeds we just germed, the other half is about to buy seeds. 

Use your words. Tell us all

Thank you


----------



## ink the world (Mar 19, 2010)

bump to the top, keep spreading the info. guys


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 19, 2010)

ink the world said:


> bump to the top, keep spreading the info. guys


Joint Doctor Lowryder #2 10/20
Joint Doctor Easy Ryder (LR2/Ak47) 5/5

Undeniably the best company for autos (consistant plants with stable genetics).


----------



## meathook666 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Mandala seeds *- Satori 2/2, 48hrs
*Paradise seeds *- Belladonna 3/3, 24hrs


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Mar 20, 2010)

pick n mix is the only seed bank iv used i bought lowryder#2 fems they both were duds i thought luck of the draw now i ordered big bang and short ryder they dont seem to be germing either one of the lowryder 2's cracked got 1mm tapworm and stopped growing i wouldnt say it was my fault i didnt touch it or change the temps or anything i think il stay away from pick n mix now iv read a lot of bad posts about dud seeds from them should of read up first could any one tell me a good cheap seed bank that maybe sells single seeds


----------



## TheDutchMaster420 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nirvana-Black Jack-2/5


----------



## reggie stirred (Mar 21, 2010)

Mandala Seeds:

*Satori: *4/4 
*Hashberry: *4/4

24-48 hrs and all were popped


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 21, 2010)

tga querk 4/4
tga jtr 6/4 2 had twins
g13 pe 1/1
pard white berry 1/1
low ryder2 5 germed and r stuck on stupid
purple jems 5 popped and r also stuck on stupid
ghs bubba 1/1
ghs trainwreck 1/1
ghs ww 1/0
ghs super lemon haze 1/0 and a few others of there that were free didnt do anything
dutchp blueberry 1/1
just started tonite 5 more purple jems 5 more lowryder2's 10 white label white skunk and 10 niv ice there might be some that im forgetting ill add them tom or the next day with report on the ice the af's and the skunk
dinafem all germed


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 22, 2010)

ok well the other 10 af's popped the first 10 r still stuck on stupid, 
white skunks 8/10 so far
ice 2/10 cracked nothing poppen yet


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 30, 2010)

Serious Seeds - White Russian.........11/11 popped 10/11 sprouted

DNA Genetics - Kushberry...............5/5 popped 5/5 sprouted

DJ Short - True Blueberry................10/10 popped 8/10 sprouted

Reserva Privada - Purple Wreck........3/3 popped 3/3 sprouted



Everything purchased through Attitude Seeds


----------



## brnsch666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mandala's Hashberry: 5/5
TGAsubcool's Jack the Ripper: 3/3
Tgasubcool's 3rd Dimension: 3/3
Dinafem's Moby Dick #2: 1/1
Nirvana's Masterkush 4/8


----------



## brnsch666 (Mar 30, 2010)

[QUOTE

And a run of bubblelicious from nirvana 10/20..... I think one pack of Bubblelicious was bad ehh?

QUOTE]

I would contact nirvana. I had only 4 of 8 of their masterkush sprout. I told them, and they sent me a new pack of 10.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 30, 2010)

the ice ended up 10/10 and the white skunk 9/10


----------



## gotabagforcheap (Mar 31, 2010)

So far i got:
GHS Super Lemon Haze 1/1
GHS Bubba Kush 1/1
GHS King's Kush 1/1
GHS White Widow 0/1 (Dead Seed)
BF Red Dragon 2/2
BF LSD 2/2
BF Crimea Blue 3/3 (Huge Taproots 40 Hrs.)
Paradis Nebula 2/3 (One Dead)

Outdoor season here we come!


----------



## cracker84 (Mar 31, 2010)

GHS:
Super Silver Haze: 1/1
hawaiian snow: 1/1
big bang: 1/1
white rhino: 1/1
lemon skunk: 1/2
bubba kush 1/1
trainwreck 1/1

Dutch Passion Skunk #11: 1/1

Nirvana Swiss Cheese: 1/1

Big Buddha Chiesel: 2/3


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 15, 2010)

Sensi seeds Skunk 1 9/10
kc brains KC 33 9/10. 9 males
pyramid seeds shark 1/1
pyramid seeds pyramid auto 1/1
ghs Cheese 9/10
ghs the church 5/5 I do believe i got lucky here as other people have had bad luck with these.
Barneys farm Blue cheese 5/5
ghs kings kush 4/5
KC Brains KC 36 10/10 6 females
I think thats all of it!


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 15, 2010)

Buddha Seeds White Dwarf 0/1
Dutch Passion #1 1/1
Dutch Passion Durban Poison 1/1 *
Serious Seeds BubbleGum 5/5 *
Barney's Farm Cheese 1/1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese 1/1
Seedsman Northern Soul 4/4 *
Seedsman White Widow 1/1 *
World of Seeds Afghan Kush 1/1 *
Paradise White Berry 1/1 *
G13 Power Skunk 5/5
G13 Pineapple Express 1/1
G13 Raw Diesel 1/1
Cannacopia RKS 5/7 *
Cannacopia Government Mule 3/8 *
DNA Genetics LA Woman 1/1 
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk 2/2
DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk 1/1
DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk 2/2
DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk 1/1 *
DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk 2/2
GHS The Church 0/2
GHS Kings Kush 1/1

* Top notch keepers


----------



## Insocararbory (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey

Really glad to get into this forum
It's what I am looking for.
Hope to know more member here.


----------



## RichED (Apr 27, 2010)

bubba kush BC Seeds 0 out of 10


----------



## tconn83 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nirvana Blue Mystic 5/5 fem
Nirvana Indoor Mix 3/5 fem
Nirvana Blue Mystic 5/5 fem


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 28, 2010)

RichED said:


> bubba kush BC Seeds 0 out of 10


I'm guessing you didn't actually receive your seeds from BC Seeds huh?.. Or did they really send them to you?


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 28, 2010)

DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk 2/2
DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk 1/3
DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk 2/2
DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk 2/3
DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk 2/2
Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalayas 2/2
Dr Greenthumbs 747 3/3
TH Seeds MK Ultra 1/1


----------



## RichED (Apr 28, 2010)

they sent them and came with ten train wreck x northern lights 

no prob getting them took 2 and a half weeks 

bet germing them thats a different story like i said 0 out of ten 

very pissed off wish i could tie them down and do a dirreah shit into their face 

STAY AWAY FROM B C Seeds

i wish i had made a charity contribution instead id feel much better right now 

peace 1 love


----------



## CyberSecks (Apr 28, 2010)

nirvana bubblegum 10/10 7 males.
nirvana blackjack 5/5 all fem.

everything from attitude is 100% so far as well

i soak rockwool and put the seed straight in under a cfl in a dome.
nature doesnt germ its seeds in paper towells guys lol


----------



## RichED (Apr 29, 2010)

you are right Cyber nature useses rockwool and a dome lol


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Apr 29, 2010)

barney's farm lsd 3/3
seedsman skunk#1 3/3
nirvana white widow 3/3
barney's farm blue cheese 2/3

germed in the ground


(hence) the signature


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sannies Seeds 100% germ rate
Killing Kush Fem 1/1
K.O. Kush 1/1
Madonna 1/1
Hericules Fem 1/1
Cheeseberry 1/1
Kolossus 1/1


----------



## ink the world (May 21, 2010)

G-13 Labs Lockstock 1/1
DNA Genetics Sharksbreath 1/1


----------



## kushxhaze420 (May 22, 2010)

good
sensi seeds, shiva shanti 2.........6/6...5 fem 1 male
royal queen seeds, northern light... 2/2...2 fem

bad
sensi seeds.... hollands hope....1/10...1 male


----------



## obamasmokesweed (May 22, 2010)

red dwarf 1/1
vanilla kush1/1
pineapple chunk1/1
coletrain1/1

all freebies


----------



## ScarletFire (May 22, 2010)

Barneys Farm
LSD 3/3 Germination and all Female
Red Dragon 3/3 Germination and all Female
Critical Haze 1/1 Germination and Female

Perfect Record

Next up Vanilla Kush


----------



## XxJUSTSAYNOxX (May 22, 2010)

Blueberry 16/16

Mango 12/12

Northern Lights 19/19

100% germination, and 1 week growth on all seeds, no problems whatsoever.

All from bcseedking.com


----------



## rocklee420 (May 22, 2010)

OG Kush 11/11, Endless Sky 10/11 
Both From Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 23, 2010)

ink the world said:


> The Not so good: 0%-50%
> Greenhouse Seed Company The Church: 3/10
> Please, lets post our results so we can all make better informed decisions when buying our gear.


Had the same bad experience with the church too


----------



## ce1esv (May 24, 2010)

from Attitude Seeds Bank

G13 LAB_ White Widow 3/3 female

Freebies 
Dinafem _ White Siberian 1/1 female

regards from Chile


----------



## ce1esv (May 24, 2010)

very smell Seedsman

Skunk#1 5/5 female
White Widow 4/5 female


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 24, 2010)

Barneys farm LSD fem. 5/5 (one died after a week though for no good reason)


----------



## mr. childs (May 29, 2010)

Nirvana: "Jock Horror" 5/10, not sexed yet...


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 31, 2010)

Nirvana Aurora 2/3
Nirvana Snow White 2/3
both after 3 days possibility last seed may still be ok


----------



## Killer Bud (Jun 23, 2010)

Seeds Bought From Attitude:
Barneys Farm LSD - 2/2

Seeds Bought From Sannie's Seeds:
Uberkush - 2/2
Chocolate Rain - 2/2
AfghaanXNYCD - 2/2
ChemDxTrue Blueberry - 2/2
New Blue Diesel - 1/4 (Seed cracked, But didn't sprout) Trying another now, Will update later


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 23, 2010)

Barney's farm Vanilla Kush Feminized 10/10


Greenhouse seeds feminized super lemon haze 1/1

mm


----------



## greenjumble (Jun 23, 2010)

Seedsman White Widow (Fem) 100% 3/3 (easy to clone, VERY vigorous Veg)
Skunk #1 (Fem) 100% 3/3
Skunk#1xHaze (Regular) 8/8 100%


----------



## ink the world (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump back up for more to see


----------



## shifty1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Anger Management (green crack x c99) 10/10 
Purple Kush fems 5/5


----------



## bigv1976 (Jun 26, 2010)

GHS Big Bang 5/5
WW 1/1
White Rhino 1/1
Trainwreck 1/1

Magus Genetics Warlock 1/1
Motivation 1/1

Paradise Sensi Star 1/1


----------



## greenjumble (Jun 27, 2010)

GHS Fem White Rhino 1/2 50% germ. Both were a little shaky in the beginning and one didn't make it. Very sensitive to ph fluctuations which didn't effect the others it really didn't like anything in the hydro in the 6's at all.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 28, 2010)

all you guys with 5/5 or 10/10 germ rates,,, how are you germinating your seeds?

Im having terrible results trying to sprout my seeds this year,,,


----------



## days to daze (Jun 28, 2010)

*serious seeds*
AK47 fem 6/6
Chronic 11/11

germ rate 100% 

paper towel method.. cling film over the top of the plate... put in a warm dark place.
tap roots at 30 hours.
planted 1cm deep in soil root down, gently rolled soil back over hole with a pencil.. cling film over pot with t8 cool white flourecents one inch from pants.(still had probelems with stretch early on)
24-48 hours all sprouted. 

the chronic havnt shown sex yet only 2 weeks today.. 
but with serious you get what you pay for so i hope its above average..


----------



## Killer Bud (Jul 9, 2010)

GHS Green-o-Matic - 3/1


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

Sannies New Blue Deisel 10/10

Motarebals Killing Kush [sannies] 10/10

Nirvana WW 8/10 1 hermi

E$kobars[sannies] Cheeseberry 10/10...9 males...Its luck Not their fault, the One girl i did get is a strong plant that has provided 4 cuts so i have 5 CB now.

Waiting on Nirvana Ice 5 pack fem


----------



## Unnk (Jul 9, 2010)

6 of 6 fem pack DNA Sharksbreath
1 of 1 fem freebie DNA Annunaki (Hashplant Haze)
1 of 1 fem freebie Dinafem Bluehash (blueberry x california hashplant) <- great herb
10 outa 10 Tga Jack the ripper 8 fems  
1 of 1 fem Freebie La Woman
1 of 1 fem freebie sharksbreath again


----------



## shifty1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump the thread back to the top


----------



## TheOldRat (Aug 23, 2010)

BeanHo seeds from Hemp Depot
TrainWreck+Mango Haze was 9/10
and
AK47+C99 was 8/10


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is the thing guys, you are not buying the seeds so much as you are buying the genetics.

If you have ever tried to produce some quality seeds on your own then you will know that it sometimes does not always work. I have crossed strains and had beautiful seeds that I thought would work great (big, perfect, potent looking seeds) and of course its not always the case.


----------



## bshdctr (Aug 23, 2010)

TGA Vortex 5/5


----------



## ink the world (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump back to share the info


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

I have received all 3 of my orders from Attitude over the passed 5 months and have 100% germ rate so far with the following seeds: 

1 - Sharksbreath - DNA Genetics
1 - Acapulco Gold - Barneys Farm
1 - Cole Train - Reserva Privada
1 - South African Kwazulu - World of Seeds Landraces
1 - Pineapple Express - G13 Labs
1 - Onyx - Short Stuff
1 - Super California Haze - Short Stuff
1 - Rocklock - DNA Genetics

All feminized seeds.


----------



## drlearysbud (Sep 13, 2010)

Samsara Holy Grail 69 0/5 germination rate, Samsara Spicy White Devil 1/3 germination rate. Horrible genetics never had this much problem with germination since nirvana.......Lol.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 16, 2010)

Got my latest order from Attitude on Monday:

DNA Genetics Sharksbreath: 6/6
Female Seeds X Line Pure AK: 4/5
Dinafem Roadrunner: 1/1
Dinafem: Auto Haze: 1/1


----------



## a9ymous (Sep 16, 2010)

Attitude seeds

Kannabia Gnomo Automatic Feminized, 5/5 germ (5/5 fem)

germed on top of cable box, in coffee filter inside ziploc, moistened with distilled water with a tiny bit of h202 added. all 5 popped within 28 hours.


----------



## shifty1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kush O nesia (karma Genetics test pack) 10/10 make up of the seeds are hy pro amnesia haze x sfv og kush


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Female Seeds Bubble Gummer germ 5/5, fem 5/5 woot

G13 Labs LA Confidential 6/6 germ: one was a male, one hermied.

got these from attitude a lil while back and they are in progress.




still very happy with these two strains tho!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 3, 2010)

Great thread

Sensi Seed's Jack Herer: 10/10
Sensi Seed's Durban 9/10
White Label White Widow 9/10


----------



## ink the world (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks.

Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit 1/1
Dinafem Critical+ 1/1


----------



## ink the world (Oct 13, 2010)

Bump for more germ reports


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 13, 2010)

Rez chemdog d x sour diesel 
1 female and 1 male runt from a 190 dollar 10 pack


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 14, 2010)

NLNo5 9/10 germed, 6/10 females.
Lowlife Auto AK47 fem, 2/5 germed, all females. I hear the seed coat is hard and needs to be gently sliced to assist the pop.


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe we can post our male/female rations also.


----------



## xivex (Oct 26, 2010)

Barney's Farm LSD Fem 10/10 
Sativa Seeds Jock Horror AutoFlower Fem 1/1


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina - Reg - 1/2 - only been in 12/12 for 2 days
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem - 1/1 - just sprouted today

just put TGA's Qrazy Train and Cali Connection's Sour OG (1 of each) in so ill have reports on them when i sex them. and i have roughly 45 other strains (1 seed of each) that ill be reporting on as i grow them out. 


edit: just remembered 2 more i have vegging.

TGA Querkle - Reg - 1/1 - not sexed yet
Green House Bubba Kush - Fem - 1/1- not sexed yet but its a fem seed so it better be female..ive never grown a fem before...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 3, 2010)

the black domina showed her pistils today.

the sour og and the qrazy train sprouted tonight.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I have received all 3 of my orders from Attitude over the passed 5 months and have 100% germ rate so far with the following seeds:
> 
> 1 - Sharksbreath - DNA Genetics
> 1 - Acapulco Gold - Barneys Farm
> ...


4 orders total received from Attitude

Add:
1 - Afghan Kush Special - World of Seeds
1 - Sweet Deep Grapefruit - Dinafem

BTW, beware of the Rocklock, mine hermied 3 weeks from finishing and there's a thread around here claiming I'm not the only one


----------



## ryannaylorcatherwood (Nov 5, 2010)

ordered the visc mix and all twenty seeds sprouted really fast it was impressive


----------



## Viagro (Nov 5, 2010)

ink the world said:


> I was searching for info on germination rates in multiple strains and realized it was time consuming to find information on multiple strains. So I thought Id make a thread where we could report to each other the germination rates we are getting on our gear. I'll group into 3 sections Good, Average, Not so good.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling:
> 
> ...


Dammit!!!!!


----------



## Viagro (Nov 6, 2010)

Mandala Seeds has an interesting tutorial on germinating seeds. Some of the info flies in the face of much of what I believed, and challenges conventional wisdom.

I found it fascinating.

-Link


----------



## ink the world (Dec 5, 2010)

bump back up to spread the info


----------



## Locked Up (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont have many but
Paradise Seeds White Berry 1/1
Paradise Seeds Ice Cream 1/1
Paradise Seeds Sensi Star 1/1
They are all fem


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 11, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


the updates are in red. ill update again in a few weeks.

so far my fem seeds have either hermied or didnt sprout. ive never worked with fem seeds before this and its not lookin good for them...but ive only done 3 so we'll see.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Dec 11, 2010)

Mandala
Hashberry 10/10
Speed Queen 10/10

Dinafem
Blue widow 4/5
Cali Hashplant 5/5

G13 Labs
Lockstock 1/1
Pineapple Express 1/1

Greenhouse seeds (Worst experience)
AMS 0/2
Church 0/2
Big Bang 0/1

Next generation
Grapegod 14/15
Afghani Kush 5/5

Reserva Privada
Kandy Kush 1/1

DNA
LA Woman 1/1

Barneys Farm
LSD 5/5

Pyramid
Lennon 1/1
White Widow 1/1
Northern Lights 1/1
Galaxy 1/1


----------



## ink the world (Dec 14, 2010)

Dinafem California Hashplant 1/1


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Dec 15, 2010)

TH Seeds Bubblegum - 5/5
Paradise Seeds Sensi Star - 1/1
Magus Seeds Motivation - 1/1


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 31, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


once again the updates are in red. be back in awhile.


----------



## Tym (Dec 31, 2010)

Cash crop ken's Nuken 5 for 5


----------



## xivex (Jan 8, 2011)

xivex said:


> Barney's Farm LSD Fem 10/10 *ALL FEMALE*
> Sativa Seeds Jock Horror AutoFlower Fem 1/1 * ALL FEMALE*


As an update to my grow which is currently ending week 3 of flowering (see sig for journal link)....ALL OF MY PLANTS TURNED OUT FEMALE! HURRAY! NO MALES, NO HERMIES ...fingers crossed!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


updates in red. i cant believe my last 5 plants went female, i was really hoping to get a male out of them.


----------



## Girdweed (Jan 21, 2011)

Top 44 from marijuana-seeds.nl 0/10 
Those are the first seeds that I've bought. 

Places a different order with Nirvana today. Great thread.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

dam, 0/10? how did you try to germ them? paper towel, soil, cup of water?


----------



## Girdweed (Jan 21, 2011)

Paper towel. I germed some bag seeds at the same time using same method. No problems there. 

I popped the freebies in. We'll see if they hatch.

The Top 44's all floated.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

thats shitty man, sorry to hear that. hope they didnt cost too much..


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey this thread is sticky-worthy if ever one was! Thanks Mr. Monkey anus.

I've got some on the way and will report. But it'd be easier to remember if it were a sticky.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

that'd be cool if it was a sticky, then maybe we would get some more reports.


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that'd be cool if it was a sticky, then maybe we would get some more reports.


How do you make a plea for sticky-status? I'm still fairly new to this whole forum thing...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2011)

i have no idea...


----------



## lochem (Feb 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ...
> DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I lloooovve chocolope!! Was my absolute fav bud I tried in A'dam. Havent ever seen the seeds in stock so never grew any but hey Id love to know how she comes out!


----------



## lochem (Feb 5, 2011)

Magus genetics - Exile 1/1
Reserva Prevada - Kandy Kush 1/1
G13 labs - Pineapple express 0/1

*Origin unknown* - OG Kush x Bubba Kush 4/6 - two fem


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Just started some Chrystal(fem) from Nirvana and both seeds sprouted in 12 hours in water and paper towel. Excellent success with Paradise seeds as well.


----------



## lochem (Feb 5, 2011)

Viagro said:


> Mandala Seeds has an interesting tutorial on germinating seeds. Some of the info flies in the face of much of what I believed, and challenges conventional wisdom.
> 
> I found it fascinating.
> 
> -Link


Absolutely. I too have read their guide a while back and completely stopped using paper towels etc. When attempting to germinate good fresh seeds it's best to listen to the ppl who produce them! Rates have been much much better since reading this guide!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

every store bought strain and every traded bean sprouted except for one which was from a so called breeder(at least that what he thinks he is) on this site.Lmao I know he gave me a dud but you let him tell it i dont know how to germinate a seed when i done germinated 1000s already with his 1 being the only one that didnt.


----------



## glShemp (Feb 5, 2011)

Nirvana Wonder Woman. Germed 5 got 6 seedlings. That's right 6!




Look closely and you'll see one of the seedlings has a little twin. That picture was taken yesterday.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

lochem said:


> Dude I lloooovve chocolope!! Was my absolute fav bud I tried in A'dam. Havent ever seen the seeds in stock so never grew any but hey Id love to know how she comes out!


she came out real nice. got around 3oz off her and it was the easiest bud to trim yet. the taste wasnt much to speak of but it was real smooth smoke and the high was great, a real nice energetic high that lasted for hours and hours...it was a great morning smoke...she is all gone now. but i did cross her with a purple Mandala #1 male...im expecting great things out of that cross.

her are a few shots of the chocolope. that top section of the main cola weighed 30.2 grams..not sure if you can read it in the picture..



and might as well throw these querkle harvest shots up, chopped her 2 days ago.



and just finished trimming up this Black Domina yesterday..i will NEVER grow black domina again...it was so leafy and it took so dam long to trim...i'm pre-arthritic and my hands cant take that shit. it does smell great though, like a very sweet lemon. and the nugs are extremely dense, hard as rocks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

did it taste like chocolate at all?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

nope, no chocolate taste with mine.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh that sucks.I always wanted to try it because i wanted a chocolate taste but now i may just put it to rest and try something else like dj shorts cocoa kush or sanies chocolate rain or chocolate berry


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah i didnt think it would taste like chocolate. im not sure if the description mentions a chocolate taste..


----------



## Sometimes (Feb 5, 2011)

bulldog's bullshark 3/3
seedsman's mama mia 3/3
barneys farm's phatt fruity 3/3
thseed's sage n sour 2/2
white label's skunk #1 0/1
female seed's grapefruit 1/1


----------



## lochem (Feb 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> every store bought strain and every traded bean sprouted except for one which was from a so called breeder(at least that what he thinks he is) on this site.Lmao I know he gave me a dud but you let him tell it i dont know how to germinate a seed when i done germinated 1000s already with his 1 being the only one that didnt.


gotta say, your side of the story sounds more reputable when your user name has "MJ Expert" written underneath it...


----------



## lochem (Feb 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> she came out real nice. got around 3oz off her and it was the easiest bud to trim yet. the taste wasnt much to speak of but it was real smooth smoke and the high was great, a real nice energetic high that lasted for hours and hours...it was a great morning smoke...she is all gone now. but i did cross her with a purple Mandala #1 male...im expecting great things out of that cross.
> 
> her are a few shots of the chocolope. that top section of the main cola weighed 30.2 grams..not sure if you can read it in the picture..
> 
> View attachment 1425338View attachment 1425336View attachment 1425337View attachment 1425339View attachment 1425340View attachment 1425341View attachment 1425342


okk.... WOW... that is one BEAUTIFUL cola my friend!! and i gotta say it looks exactly like the chocolope i got from Grey Area in A'dam.. dont ask me how i would know this, but my memory just clicks in a way that says hey, that looks familiar! 
it was my favorite smoke exactly for the reasons you said, great morning high, very energetic (its mostly sativa) and it would last for hours... the only bud ive found in a while that i could hit in the morning and still be fine for work or whatever else...

as far as the taste goes...



cmt1984 said:


> yeah i didnt think it would taste like chocolate. im not sure if the description mentions a chocolate taste..


ill be honest, i did have a good easy-to smell choco scent with the bud i had... but u know, how environment and nutes can affect taste... so its different all around i guess. check out the description of the seed on attitude's site...
wyteberry i would say go for it... apparently its a great yeilding bud also really really good hi, it was a cup winner!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2011)

lochem said:


> gotta say, your side of the story sounds more reputable when your user name has "MJ Expert" written underneath it...


trust me when i tell you every single seed i germed came up and grew 100 percent but yet the seed he sent me did not even open up or show a tap and he blames me..I just laughed it off the guy is a wannabe anyway so i dont care but i did trade a cup winning strain that he is growing which upsetted me at first but im over it..Karma will bite him in the ass real hard soon..



lochem said:


> ill be honest, i did have a good easy-to smell choco scent with the bud i had... but u know, how environment and nutes can affect taste... so its different all around i guess. check out the description of the seed on attitude's site...
> wyteberry i would say go for it... apparently its a great yeilding bud also really really good hi, it was a cup winner!


 Yeah i guess ill give it a try then


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tangerine Dream 3/5 germed, 2 spouted. they are doing ok.
Acapulco Gold 4/4 germed 3 sprouted.
Special Queen 1/1 germed and sprouted
Vanilla Kush 4/5 germed 3 sprouted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Tangerine Dream 3/5 germed, 2 spouted. they are doing ok.
> Acapulco Gold 4/4 germed 3 sprouted.
> Special Queen 1/1 germed and sprouted
> Vanilla Kush 4/5 germed 3 sprouted


looks like barneys farm is the culprit..


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 7, 2011)

I've germed hundreds of seeds successfully, but Barney's seeds never seem to get past just opening. Granted, I am a single bean grower, and I've only ever tried one of their seeds at a time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I've germed hundreds of seeds successfully, but Barney's seeds never seem to get past just opening. Granted, I am a single bean grower, and I've only ever tried one of their seeds at a time.


 lmao im a single seed grower and have been germing different strains 1 of each at a time at 100 percent rate until that one that didnt crack.So i dont blame myself i call it a dud..Now when it happens back to back then you can point a finger at yourself.


----------



## grokillaz (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's some germ rates from the past few months. 
3/5 paradise seeds belladonna
3/5 ghs ssh
4/5 mosca c99 bx
5/5 mandalas satori
1/1 kannabia power skunk
0/1 kannabia la blanca

I've had decent success using the paper towel method. But now I just plant directly in happy frog and seems to be working better.


----------



## Trainwrecked420 (Feb 7, 2011)

My Germination stats go as of following

Greenhouse seeds trainwreck 6/10 Kings Kush 2/2
DNA Genetics Kushberry 2/2 Cole train 1/1 sharksbreath 1/1 rocklock 1/1 Hashplant haze 1/1 L.A. Woman 1/1
Big Buddha Chiesel 2/2
G13 labs Durban Poison 1/1
Barney's farm Blue Cheese 3/5
Royal Queen special kush #1 1/1 
Reserva Privada Og Kush #18 3/3
Dutch Breed Seeds Short term Amnesia 8/10


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 7, 2011)

22/22 Serious Seeds (11/11 AK47 and 11/11 Kali mist - thought I should be more specific with the strains that made up my 22 beans) 
4/5 Mandala Safari mix (freebies)


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

lil update

The Flav. 2/2 lost one

ConvictKush 3/3

Lowlife autos 3/3

Rocklock 1/3

CrimeaBlue 1/1 died shortly after

Next generation seeds Skunk 0/10 complete duds

The nextgeneration seeds where pale and unhealthy looking. I actually went back to check on them 5-6 days later and nothing. So after 14 days decide to trash em bummer these where not the cheapest seeds and tohave 0 germ is sad.


----------



## Chad Sexington (Feb 8, 2011)

Cali Connection Blackwater 10/10
Paradise Seeds Delahaze Fem 5/5
Paradise Seeds Nebula Fem 5/5
Sagarmatha Matanuska Tundra 10/10
Sagarmatha Stonehedge 9/10
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Fem 5/5
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 Fem 5/5
Dr. Greenthumb Matanuska Thunderfuck 11/11
Dr. Greenthumb Millenium Bud 11/11
Dr. Greenthumb Kashmiri Factory 11/11
DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk (Freeseed) 1/1

Have a bunch of freeseeds, and some Nirvana that I have not botherd to germ yet, as well as Tahoe OG so I'll let ya know when I get around to them. Subbed.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 8, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> Cali Connection Blackwater 10/10
> Paradise Seeds Delahaze Fem 5/5
> Paradise Seeds Nebula Fem 5/5
> Sagarmatha Matanuska Tundra 10/10
> ...



Hey dude how long did your Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 take to open during germination?? I'm on 48 hours nothing my Burmese Kush from TH Seeds popped but not the OG Kush #18


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 8, 2011)

Serious Seeds White Russian - 6/6
Green house - Super Lemon haze - 2/2
TH Seeds Burmese Kush - 2/2
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 - 0/0 ( 48 hours and nothing )


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought hawaii maui wowie and outsider from high quality seeds...NONE sprouted..."high quality"...lol... I had some GHS SLH and 4/4 sprouted, grew well and flowered. No hermies yet. Also GHS Arjan´s Haze 2, 3/4 sprouted, grew and flowered. No hermies. 

Heres a few more:

Pineapple Express from G13 labs: 4/4
Raspberry Cough from Sativa Seedbank: 4/4
Cannatonic from resin seeds: 2/2 but weak plants. One died, the other is slowly recovering. Underdeveloped rootsystem.
BCN Diesel from Kannabia: 1/1 grows slowly, but looks healthy.


----------



## Drew4312 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nirvana White Widow only 4 out of 10 germinated and 3 were male...


----------



## brick20 (Feb 18, 2011)

nirvana blackberry 0/6
tga JTR 1/2
Dejasman purple widow 4/12
seedsman ata tundra 8/20
reeffer mans early purple kush 4/20
seedsman purple bud 8/10
seedsman hash passion 1/10
ghs the church 0/1
ghs big bang 0/2
DNA rock lock 0/1


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 19, 2011)

Bubbalicious 4/5

AK-48 5/5


Bubba Kush 1/1

Shinning silver haze 1/1

Low Ryder #2 5/5

60 Day Wonder 4/5

Sour Cream 1/1

Blue Mystic ////0/1

Snow Ryder 3//5

All germed with paper towel method.


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 19, 2011)

brick20 said:


> nirvana blackberry 0/6
> tga JTR 1/2
> Dejasman purple widow 4/12
> seedsman ata tundra 8/20
> ...


Damn.....Bad germ rate


----------



## PhatColas (Feb 20, 2011)

Agent D 10/10 & 5/6 so a total of 15 popped out of 16, and I got 11 females total <- Insane Seed Posse, bought from TKS auctions
Jillybean 10/10 got 6 females <- TGA, bought from the Attitude
White Rhino (fems) 3/3 all three were fem, no herms <- Greenhouse seeds bought from the Single Seed Center
---
Auto flowering seeds

Easyryder (fems) 3/3 all three were fem, one was a runt <- Joint Doctor, bought from the Attitude
Mini-Gun 6/6 got 4 females <- Insane Seed Posse, bought from TKS auctions


----------



## ChillCat (Feb 24, 2011)

Deep Purple 2/5 - TGA from Attitude- the remaining 2 are growing very nice and from what I have read this germ rate is rare. They have not shown sex yet.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 24, 2011)

Barney's Farm Pineapple Punch 0/1

I want to try Tangerine Dream, but Barney's seeds never make it past the popped open stage.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

updates are in red...yet again another female...



cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cali Connection; Tahoe OG 1/1germed 1sprouted
DNA Genetics; Cataract Kush 2/2germed 1 sprouted
Reserva Privada; Confidential Cheese 2/2germed 2sprouted
Nirvana; Ice 5/5


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 25, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> Top 44 from marijuana-seeds.nl 0/10
> Those are the first seeds that I've bought.
> 
> Places a different order with Nirvana today. Great thread.


Update on this post:

Nirvana:
AK48 3/3
Aurora Indica 2/2
Freebie 2/2

marijuana-seeds.nl sent 10 more Top 44 after a bit more complaining. 1/10
I told them and asked them to try to germinate a few of their T44's. They apologized a few days later and offered to send me 10 comparable seeds. They are still selling these beans.

The original reason for going Top 44 was to try to rush a batch out. That didn't work so now I may as well try something else.


Nirvana seeds are growing like mad. The AK's look almost identical. The Aurora plants are very similar as well. They are a little bit shorter than the AK's. 

The royal hash freebies from marijuana-seeds.nl have been topped, lst-ed, and contorted to no end and are looking great. Hmmm...not bad for freebies.


----------



## neonknight420 (Feb 26, 2011)

Blueberry 10/10 7fem Blue Widow 10/10 8fem Both Joey Weed.....


----------



## Oban (Feb 26, 2011)

Bulldog white widow 2/3, Nirvana AK48 2/3, Black Jack 3/3, Delicious Seeds power kush 1/1


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

Reserva privada headband 4/4
UFO northern lights blue 1/1
green house seeds white rhino 3/10 bullshit
medical seeds channel + 1/3 meah


----------



## ink the world (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for keeping the thread and the info going...

Female Seeds Bubblegummer 4/4
Female Seeds Diesel 1/1
Dinafem Power Kush 3/3


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 27, 2011)

Dutch Passion Blueberry 1/1
Dutch Passion WhiteWidow 1/1
DNA Cole Train0/1
DNA KANDY kUSH 1/1
DNA Sour Cream 1/1
Royal Queen Seeds Special Kush 3/3
Reserva Privada OG Kush 2/3
Greenhouse lemon Skunk 4/5
Thats all this grow i think


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey shrig, congrats in the RP OG kush score. They were sold out when I tried to order. I consistently hear great things about reserva privada.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

the single seed center has RP og kush in stock, they are 21 bucks a seed though..


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the single seed center has RP og kush in stock, they are 21 bucks a seed though..


Cough** FUCK THAT*** cough.

I heard that attitude was having some crazy aniversary sale this week or next. Something like 12 free seeds with a $50 order.?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Hey shrig, congrats in the RP OG kush score. They were sold out when I tried to order. I consistently hear great things about reserva privada.


Thanks man, they are not bad plants although if ya ask me iv had better. Skunk 1 from sensi is my fav. Cheap as well.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

updates are in red. i sprouted another Plushberry seed, cracked overnight just like the rest of them....and the BC Blueberry plant showed her pistils this morning, just what i didnt want...another female...  .....if i dont get any males out of the 10 plushberry seeds then im gona be real pissed lol.




cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 5, 2011)

Barney's Tangerine Dream 0/5 
Barney's Vanilla Kush 2/5
Nirvana Bubblelicious 10/10


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Mar 5, 2011)

Connoisseur Genetics OGChem - 5/5 
Paradise Seeds Wappa - 1/1


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2011)

Nirvana White Castle ~ 4/4
Nirvana White Widow ~ 4/4


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Barney's Tangerine Dream 0/5
> Barney's Vanilla Kush 2/5
> Nirvana Bubblelicious 10/10


 that sucks about the TD...i hope i have better luck with my single TD bean...god dam barneys farm...


----------



## DK77 (Mar 8, 2011)

sensi seeds sKUNK#1 FEM 5 / 5 
DUTCH PASSION EUFORIA 5 / 5 
NEXT GENERATION EARLY BLUEBERRY 2 / 5


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 8, 2011)

Greenhouse Great White Shark 0/1
Greenhouse SLH 0/1


----------



## grokillaz (Mar 8, 2011)

Next generatons timewarp 2/5
Reefermans early purple kush 2/5
Dutch passions frisians dew 5/5


----------



## DK77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems next generation 2 seeds out of 5 is standard expensive man !


----------



## tardis (Mar 10, 2011)

G13 Labs Blueberry Gum,
I just germmed one seed of blueberry gum (warm tap water in a shot glass) and in under 24 hours a big white root was sticking out. Record for me on germming. I was impressed with pineapple express and now i'm impressed with this new one and it ain't even poped thru the dirt yet.


----------



## RyAnRioT (Mar 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that sucks about the TD...i hope i have better luck with my single TD bean...god dam barneys farm...



im scared, thats what i ordered, ill keep my head up and hope for the 5/5 for the TD, will post once i try to crack them beans


and this should be a sticky!!!*!*!**!*!! thread


----------



## crowbar (Mar 12, 2011)

5/5 Next Generation Dynamite Feminized. All Germinated within 24 hrs.

All 5 are very healthy: short, stocky, fat Indica leaves at just short of 4 weeks Veg. The leaves are actually dark green with a subtle blue hue.


Crowbar


----------



## keifcake (Mar 12, 2011)

IM glad the bubbleicious has good germ rate, ordered one.,..

Short stuff mix, so far 10/10
Pyramid osiris 1/1
Kannabia special 1/1
Ceres Purple 2/2
Pyramid Tut cracked tap root never reached a cm... not even close, just poked out and thats it..... gave it week at that state....


----------



## shifty1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Top Shelf Seeds: sour apple(orginal diesel x c99) 10/10
Top Shelf Seeds: d 99 (chem d x c99) 10/10


----------



## ink the world (Mar 23, 2011)

G13 Labs Pineapple Express 5/5

Im thinking we should have this thread as a sticky, there a lot of info to be had. Especially for those researching seeds, strains and breeders.


----------



## NONHater (Mar 23, 2011)

2/2 Purple Pineberry - Select Valley
2/2 Dynomite - Next Generation


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 26, 2011)

Dutch passion mekong high 1/1
Im very happy with the vigour this one has, check my journal in my sig in 2 weeks


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 26, 2011)

Chemdawg#4, Greenthumb Seeds, 10 of 11
East Coast Sour Diesel, Greenthumb Seeds 11 of 11


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 26, 2011)

Plushberry- TGA subcool 5/5 in under 24 hrs


----------



## grokillaz (Mar 26, 2011)

Mandalas satori 5/5
Moscas c99 bx 4/5


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 26, 2011)

budda, red dward 3/4


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosca C99 BX-1 3/4


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 27, 2011)

Joint Doctor Mdanzig Blue Ryder 10/10


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 27, 2011)

Chemo Iranain Dr GreenThumb
6/6 100% germ so far.

LOTS of single seeds germd for me, only had of each so they get 100%
RedcherryBerry, Cronic, Sharks breath, Wappa, sensi Star, Motivation, warlock, Ak48, Ice, aruora indica, NL (nirvana), Automaria, Red dwarf, an more i cant remember.......

The lowryder mix only germd 70%.

The single seeds that failed me were ......... White dwarf, But my rock lock,sour cream, sour kush, Icecream failures were all freebies fromtude.


----------



## lince (Mar 28, 2011)

Joint Doctor Lowryder #1 regular - 5/7
Dutch Passion purple #1 fem - 2/2

Several 1/1 seeds:

Serious seeds AK47 - 1/1
Serious seeds White Russian - 1/1
Dinafem White Siberian - 1/1
Buddha seeds Deimos - 1/1


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 28, 2011)

Joint Doc Easyryder 20/20


----------



## ink the world (Apr 10, 2011)

Bump up for more to see


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 10, 2011)

Barneys Farm Top Dawg 3/4
Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese 6/6
Dutch Passion Mekong High 1/1
My most recent poppers


----------



## Pew (Apr 14, 2011)

Green House Strawberry Haze Fem 1/1
Green House White Rhino Fem 1/1

Fresh Taproots


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 15, 2011)

EXCELLENT IDEA OP.

*TH Seeds *
Dark Star 0/1 

*TGA/ Subcool
*Jack the Ripper 3/3

*Dutch Passion
*Strawberry Cough 3/3

*Random Bagseed*
1/3

Oh well. Looking forward to some skunky funky smelly green shit later this year


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 15, 2011)

Methinks this should be stickied


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 15, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Methinks this should be stickied


I agree, Sticky this thread!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

updates in red. enjoy 



cmt1984 said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
> Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
> Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
> TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
> ...


----------



## ink the world (May 3, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Methinks this should be stickied


 Thanks me too, bum for more info to be had by all


----------



## stayathomedad (May 3, 2011)

tga subcools qrazy train: 5/5
ghs super lemon haze 3/3


----------



## grokillaz (May 4, 2011)

Mr nice early queen 5/5
Mr nice super silver haze 5/5

Directly in dirt.

I think we should also put germ method


----------



## jethead (May 4, 2011)

grokillaz said:


> Mr nice early queen 5/5
> Mr nice super silver haze 5/5
> 
> Directly in dirt.
> ...


Good idea


Currently germing: Barney's LSD (4), G-13's Pineapple Ex. (1), Res. Prev. Kandy Kush (1). Paper towel method


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2011)

2 x TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity 2/2
2 x TH Seeds Dark Star 2/2
1 x TH Seeds Burmese Kush 1/1
1 x TH Seeds S.A.G.E. 1/1
1 x TH Seeds Kushage 0.2/1 (Had to manually crack after 4 days, Currently has 2 leaves with no growth tips, to the scrapyard!)
1 x DinaFem White Widow 1/1
1 x DinaFem Diesel 1/1 (never broke soil after planting, grower error...let this one dry out)
8 x Nirvana Blue Mystic 8/8 (2 never broke soil due to my error again, 1 got eaten, 1 has retarded weak stem)
4 x Barney's Farm Dr Grinspoon 4/4 (2 never broke soil, same error)
1 x G13 Labs NL Auto 1/1 (this was an ugly little shriveled up tiny seed, popped fine and growing strong!)

Paper towel method (Kept warm with cable box)

Also, several Skywalker Bagseeds just germed, unsure of lineage but 11/11 popped and planted.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 4, 2011)

i also do the paper towel method with my cable box to keep em warm too.


----------



## Pew (May 7, 2011)

GHS Lemon Skunk 1/1


----------



## paul smith (May 8, 2011)

delicious seeds sensi star 12/12 fem


----------



## d.s.m. (May 8, 2011)

RichED said:


> you are right Cyber nature useses rockwool and a dome lol


This made me LOL.


----------



## wil2279 (May 8, 2011)

Joint Doctor- Purple Ryder Regular seeds (11/11)
Dutch Passion- Frisian Dew Fem seeds (5/5)
G13 Labs- Blueberry Gum Fem seeds (5/5)
G13 Labs- Midnight Kush Fem seeds (5/5)
Delicious Seeds- Northern Light Blue Fem seeds (5/5)
Barney's Farm- Pineapple Chunk Fem seeds (5/5)
Royal Queen Seeds- Ice Fem Seeds (5/5)
Kannabia Seeds- BCN Diesel Fem seed (1/1)
Dinafem Seeds- California Hashplant Fem seed (1/1)
Dinafem Seeds- Blue Hash Fem seedS (1/2)

Using large "Jiffy" brand peat pellets ment for tomato plants in a black tray with a 7" vented dome. Heating element under tray set temp around 75 degrees


----------



## matatan (May 9, 2011)

easy ryder - 3/3
dutch passion blueberry fem - 2/2


----------



## Bad Karma (May 9, 2011)

My current "getting ready for summer" grow:

The Joint Doctor (aka Lowryder Seeds) - Diesel Ryder 9/10
DNA Genetics - Lemon Skunk 1/1
BC Seed King - Purps 2/2


----------



## farmer2424 (May 11, 2011)

Qrazy train 1/1 
cheesequake 1/1 
R.P. kandy kush fem 1/1 
GH Jack Herer fem 1/1


----------



## wil2279 (May 15, 2011)

a few new strains for my germination report for this summer. 

Short Stuff Seeds- Russian Rocket Fuel regs (11/11)
Buddha Seeds- Red Dwarf fem (1/1)
Buddha Seeds- White Dwarf fem (1/1)
Dinafem- Haze Auto fem (1/1)
Dinafem- Roadrunner Auto (1/1)


----------



## steampick (May 18, 2011)

TGA Subcool - Querkle 10/10


----------



## ink the world (Jun 10, 2011)

bump for more info to be shared


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 10, 2011)

cali connection misc 
to lazy to list five diff seeds
four still here one did not make it


----------



## gogsyc (Jun 10, 2011)

White Label, white skunk...4/10
G13, blueberrygum...1/1
Nirvana, northern lights... 1/1
Barneys Farm, tangerine dream... 0/1
TGA, querkle...0/1
Royal Queen,white widow...5/5
Kannibia, power skunk... 1/1, special...1/1
Reserva Prevada, kany kush... 10/10


----------



## Bambalacha (Jun 25, 2011)

Green house Super Lemon haze 5/5 
Green house White Widow 5/5
Barneys Farm LSD 2/5
Barneys Farm Phatt Fruity 3/5
Samsara Spicy White Devil 3/3
P.S. ALL THE BARNEYS SHIT WAS A FLOP!! Everything else was and is amazing.


----------



## matatan (Jun 26, 2011)

Green House Super Lemon Haze - 1/5 WTF?!
Green House Kalishnikova - 1/1
THSeeds - Burmese Kush -2/2
TGA Subcool Jilly Bean - 5/5
TGA Subcool Ace of Spades - 4/5


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 4, 2011)

White label- white skunk reg. - 2/5
Ghs - Exodus cheese (UFO) - 2/2
Ghs lemon skunk, still to come. Only been in rapid rooters since last night


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 4, 2011)

TGA Vortex 5/5 
Homegrown fantaseeds SPR haze 1/1
Homegrown fantaseeds Armageddon 1/1 
Barneys farm Pineapple express Autoflower 4/5 (1 runt so 3/5) again barneys farm looks to disappoint.
Dinafem NL 1/1
Dinafem diesel 1/1 

i still have some TGA pandora's box and TGA Jillybeans to germinate as well as Aurora indica and Blue mystic from nirvana.



(my best growing plant at the moment is the armageddon, plants are 13 days old and doing great)


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 5, 2011)

GHS lemon skunk 3/3
EMERALD TRIANGLE sour lemon og fem 1/1


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 5, 2011)

i heard Emerald Triangle had bad seeds. good news for you/


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2011)

That's bullshit they have good seeds.

Pineapple express 3/3
Burmese kush 2/2
SAGE 3/3
Heavy duty fruity 1/2
Tahoe og 3/3
Jedi kush 2/3
Cataract Kush 2/3


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

my updated list...


Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  1/1 - female
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  9/10  (1 rotted in soil) (male  2  both hermie) (female  5) (unsexed - 2)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  (1 female) (1 unsexed) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female


----------



## keifcake (Jul 7, 2011)

yes em triangle does have good seeds... im liking this em jack. ive sampled it a couple times as its been curing the past week or so..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 8, 2011)

UPDATE- 

TGA- Pandora's Box 5/5
TGA- JillyBean 5/5


that makes every tga seed i have a successful germ.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

every tga i have sprouted as well...one rotted but that was my fuck up..


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 4, 2011)

It sprouted ....... got pretty in its beer cup....transplant = conked out. Shriveled up. Died 2 days later. The Ghs seeds I sprouted are doing amazing. 

Not saying its ET fault at all, I do have 9 more seeds to grow out after this grow. I have learned if u going to get emerald triangle seeds order regs, as there produced in the states and fems (like mine) are produced in Europe. Hence the fems being cheaper than regs. 

P.s - if anyone else has ET fems..... did they come looking like this ....


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 4, 2011)

And the sour lemon og right before transplant..... just to show it was good. I just fucked up somewhere


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Royal Queen - Royal Dwarf /auto fem - 1/1 
DinaFem - Critical +/auto fem - 1/1
DinaFem - Critical Jack /auto fem - 1/1
DinaFem - 2nd Grade Haze 90% / auto fem - 0/5
GreenHouse - Moby Dick /fem - 1/1
Nirvana - White Castle /fem - 5/5
Myself - NoName (indica) /reg - 3/3 2xfemale/1xmale
Myself - NoName (sativa) /reg - 2/2 female/male


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet Seeds - 6 for 6
Sagmantha (sp?) - 5 for 5
Short Stuff - 12 of 17
Flash - 3 for 6
Dutch Passion - 9 of 10


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 8, 2011)

2nd try at Emerald Triangle Sour Lemon OG- 2/2


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 8, 2011)

Sannie seed 

Killing Field F3 100%
Herijuana IBL 100%
KO Kush F4 100% 

soaked in water until it sunk then planted directly into soil 


PS good idea for a thread


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Oct 10, 2011)

next generation romulan 5/5 in 24 hours. One was cracked and still sprouted. i soaked in room temp water for two hours planted in dirt rite away with a humidity dome and seedling mat.


----------



## WydeGlyde (Oct 10, 2011)

GHS Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 3/4
GHS Neville's Haze 1/4


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

list updated..

Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
Serious AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 10/10 &#8211; (1 rotted in soil) (male &#8211; 3 &#8211; 2 hermie) (female &#8211; 6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/3 &#8211; (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja &#8211; Fem (S1) &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem- 1/1 &#8211; unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 2 female


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 12, 2011)

Dank House Seeds-Double Barrel OG 15/15
Dank House Seeds-Fire OG 6/6
TGA-PlushBerry 10/10
all sprouted in paper towels, just put in soil 2 days ago and only 3 have not come up. old school


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Dank House Seeds-Double Barrel OG 15/15
> Dank House Seeds-Fire OG 6/6
> TGA-PlushBerry 10/10
> all sprouted in paper towels, just put in soil 2 days ago and only 3 have not come up. old school


fuckin a man, are you doin a journal on that? would LOVE to see all that.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuckin a man, are you doin a journal on that? would LOVE to see all that.


Sure I can do something, at least update on the collectors thread. I think I will popping those A11s as soon as they get here too.


----------



## tardis (Oct 13, 2011)

Does it count as germination if the seed pops up in the jiffy pop thing but the root comes up the top and not the leaves? I turned that sannies herijuana upsidedown and hope the plant can work through the underside of it.


----------



## ink the world (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad to see this this thread still going and the
information being spread


Delicious Seeds. Black sugar rose 1/1
Dinafem Royal Haze 1/1


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome thread! sub'd


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Oct 13, 2011)

ink the world said:


> Glad to see this this thread still going and the
> information being spread
> 
> 
> ...


 You should go back through all the posts and make a table showing all the results and updates.This way people don't have to spend hours looking for the strain they want.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 14, 2011)

Short Stuff Seeds
Himalaya Blue Diesel 29/30

Nirvana Seeds
Bubblelicious 9/10
Swiss Cheese 10/10
Blue Mystic 10/10

Holy Smoke Seeds
Mulanje Gold 2/2
Malawi Gold 2/2
Mozambique Poison 2/2

DNA Genetics
Connie Chung 2/2
Sour Cream 1/1

Royal Queen Seeds
Special Queen 2/2

G13 Labs
Hypnotic 1/1
Sour Cream 1/1

Marijuana-Seeds.nl
Hollands Hope 10/10
Sensi star x Kush freebies 5/5

KCBrains
KC 45 8/10

Herbies Head Shop
Big Bud Freebies 2/2


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

ismokealotofpot said:


> You should go back through all the posts and make a table showing all the results and updates.This way people don't have to spend hours looking for the strain they want.


so you want him to do hours of work so you dont have to? lol i like your style


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of the crazy shit you guys grow is bloody incredible... I'm starting to wish I'd have gone through and just pick and mixed... Fuck...


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Some of the crazy shit you guys grow is bloody incredible... I'm starting to wish I'd have gone through and just pick and mixed... Fuck...


have you been to the seed collectors thread? its in my sig. for some reason, i get a feeling you're holdin on to a nice seed stash


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 14, 2011)

I have seen the seed collectors thread and I wish I had been collecting... Except for a 12 pack of Mozambique Poison chillin I've got no seeds stashed away... I was a first time buyer recently and went stupid germinating all the seeds I had bought like the complete fucktard that I am... I got over zealous... That whole list I posted is what I have planted and growing right now...


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I have seen the seed collectors thread and I wish I had been collecting... Except for a 12 pack of Mozambique Poison chillin I've got no seeds stashed away... I was a first time buyer recently and went stupid germinating all the seeds I had bought like the complete fucktard that I am... I got over zealous... That whole list I posted is what I have planted and growing right now...


thats awesome. i would LOVE to pop that many beans and killer genetics at once


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope I've got a couple of good plants but it seems a bit hit and miss to me... I wasn't quite sure what I was looking for when I was ordering... If I could go back in time I'd have quite a different list of seeds...


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay folks...

I've just spent the past few hours tallying up the information on this thread.

I have a nice 10-page PDF file if anybody wants it but I can't seem to attach it here. But in summary, here's a few facts:

The total reported seed count was 2,386, of which 82.94% or 1979 seeds were successfully germinated (note, I didn't reduce the count if the plant subsequently died).

Reports were given for 65 breeders or seedbanks representing 358 strains (some duplicates as feminized versions were counted separately as well as same strain/different bank was counted separately).

In alphabetical order, the following breeders/banks were reported to have 100% germination:
BC Bud Depot
Cash Crop
Ceres
Connoisseur Genetics
Dank House Seeds
Delicious Seeds
Gage
Herbies Headshop
Holy Smoke Seeds
Homegrown Fanataseeds
Joey Weed
Karma Genetics
Magus Genetics
Mr. Nice
Resin Seeds
Royal Queen
Sativa Seedbank
Select Valley
Soma
Top Shelf Seeds
World of Seeds

And, the following banks were reported at having 50% germination or less, in order:

High Grade Seeds 50.00%
White Label 41.30%
Samsara 36.36%
Dejasman 33.33%
Medical Seeds 33.33%
Reeferman's Seeds 24.00%


If you want to know anymore analysis of the data, just ask! I'll try to find some way to post the report so people can look at it for themselves.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 14, 2011)

TGA-Kaboom-7/8 5 females 2 males
TGA-PlushBerry-5/5- 3 males 2 females
Blue Yoshi- 2/2 veg
Orange Skunk 11/13 veg
Deku- 7/10 veg 
Citrus skunk- 5/10- 4 females 1 male.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay folks...
> 
> I've just spent the past few hours tallying up the information on this thread.
> 
> ...


that is amazing...i cant thank you enough for that. i would LOVE a copy of that pdf


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I have a nice 10-page PDF file if anybody wants it but I can't seem to attach it here.


Thanks for the info!! great job...
and yah id love to grab a copy of that .pdf......


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, I'm trying to figure out a way to make this PDF public. It's not necessarily something I want to post just anywhere... Any suggestions? If you'd like to PM me your email addy, I can email it or I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 14, 2011)

*Nirvana* regulars - near 100% (cali-o, bubblicious, pure power plant, H19 skunk & ice castle)
*Sativa Seeds *- near 100% (mixed sativa, urban poison, full moon & 2 eldorados)
*Joey Weed* - near 100% (3 packs of C99, C99 x blueberry & 2 C99 x A11s)
*Serious Seeds *- was 100%, but have had declining results with 5+ year old pack of kali mist
*Mandala* - near 100% (8 miles high & hashberry)
*High Quality Seeds* - near 100% (3x haze skunk... AWESOME buzz too, my fave so far)
*Barney's* - 1 LSD was 100% & 1 Laughing Buddha a no go, to be fair, i was having trouble with EVERYTHING at the time
*Vancouver Island Seedbank* - 0% on an entire pack of burmese mutants & aborts
*Delta 9 Labs* - 0% on a 5 pack of mekong haze & i saw another here that had same experience
*SADP x skunk* (gypsy freebies) - 0% out of 20 beans if anyone knows who the breeder was
*dinafem *shark attack (gypsy or doc 5 pack of freebies) - 0% i can't remember what happened with a california hashplant freebie
*flumpy's *lowdown mystery - 100% on a 7 pack of freebies
*short stuff* - 100% on an onyx and had a super cali haze that didn't root properly due to a kink at the top of it's main root possibly related to transplanting., but it STILL gave me a nice little gram true haze bud and 12 beans

it seems that everyone has the worst luck with IBL sativas i've also heard bad raps on seedsman malawi gold and a couple for reeferman gear


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

I too can report excellent germ rates from Connoissuer Genetic's, Gage Green and DankHouse too from my exp with them, 99.9% solid from all 3.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll post the list here in four posts.

This is an unofficial summary of the germination rates of seeds bought and germinated, as reported on this thread from post 1 through 244. 

NOTE: If your post did not include the breeder/seedbank, the number of seeds, or the name of the strain, then your report was not included in this total. At some point, I'll try to update the original spreadsheet from post 244 to the next point.

Here's the first 100 strains on the list in Alphabetical Order:


*Strain/Breeder - #Popped - #Germed - Percent*
2nd Grade Haze auto fem	DinaFem	5	0	0.00%
3rd Dimension	TGA Subcool	3	3	100.00%
747	Dr. Greenthumb	3	3	100.00%
Acapulco Gold	Barney's Farm	5	5	100.00%
Ace of Spades	TGA Subcool	5	4	80.00%
Afghan Kush	World of Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Afghan X NYCD	Sannies Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Afghani Kush	Next Generation	5	5	100.00%
Agent D	Insane Seed Posse	16	15	93.75%
AK47	Serious Seeds	13	13	100.00%
AK47 fem	Serious Seeds	6	6	100.00%
AK47 X C99	HempDepot	10	8	80.00%
AK48	Nirvana	11	10	90.91%
AK48 fem	Nirvana	7	6	85.71%
AMS	Greenhouse Seeds	2	0	0.00%
Annunaki (Hashplant Haze)	DNA Genetics	1	1	100.00%
Ape Kush	Cash Crop	10	10	100.00%
Apollo 13 BX	TGA Subcool	1	1	100.00%
Arjan's Haze #2	Greenhouse Seeds	4	3	75.00%
Arjan's Ultra Haze #1	Greenhouse Seeds	4	3	75.00%
Armageddon	Homegrown Fanataseeds	1	1	100.00%
ATA Tundra	Seedsman	20	8	40.00%
Aurora Indica	Nirvana	7	6	85.71%
Australian Blue	Homegrown Fanataseeds	10	10	100.00%
Auto Haze	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
BCN Diesel	Kannabia	2	2	100.00%
Belladonna	Paradise Seeds	8	6	75.00%
Big Bang	Greenhouse Seeds	10	7	70.00%
Big Bud	Herbies Headshop	2	2	100.00%
Black Domina	Sensi Seeds	2	1	50.00%
Black Jack	Nirvana	10	7	70.00%
Black Sugar Rose	Delicious Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Black Widow	Mr. Nice	10	10	100.00%
Blackberry	Nirvana	6	0	0.00%
Blackberry fem	Sativa Seedbank	1	1	100.00%
Blackwater	Cali Connection	10	10	100.00%
Blue Cheese	Barney's Farm	17	14	82.35%
Blue Cheese	Big Buddah	1	1	100.00%
Blue Cheese fem	Barney's Farm	1	1	100.00%
Blue Hash	DinaFem	2	1	50.00%
Blue Himalyas	Short Stuff Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Blue Mystic	Nirvana	23	23	100.00%
Blue Mystic fem	Nirvana	10	10	100.00%
Blue Widow	DinaFem	5	4	80.00%
Blue Widow	Joey Weed	10	10	100.00%
Blueberry	BC Bud Depot	1	1	100.00%
Blueberry	BC Seedking	16	16	100.00%
Blueberry	Dutch Passion	3	3	100.00%
Blueberry	Joey Weed	10	10	100.00%
Blueberry Gum	G13 Labs	7	7	100.00%
Bluehash fem	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
Bubba	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Bubba Kush	BC Seedking	10	0	0.00%
Bubba Kush	Greenhouse Seeds	3	3	100.00%
Bubblegum	Nirvana	10	10	100.00%
Bubblegum	Serious Seeds	5	5	100.00%
Bubblegum	TH Seeds	9	9	100.00%
Bubblegummer	Female Seeds	9	9	100.00%
Bubblicious	Nirvana	42	31	73.81%
Bullshark	Bulldog	3	3	100.00%
Burmese Kush	TH Seeds	7	7	100.00%
Cali Hashplant	DinaFem	7	7	100.00%
Cannatonic	Resin Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Cataract Kush	DNA Genetics	5	4	80.00%
Channel +	Medical Seeds	3	1	33.33%
Cheese	Barney's Farm	1	1	100.00%
Cheese	Greenhouse Seeds	10	9	90.00%
Cheeseberry	Sannies Seeds	11	11	100.00%
Cheesequake	TGA Subcool	2	2	100.00%
Chem Valley Kush	Cali Connection	1	1	100.00%
Chemdawg #4	Dr. Greenthumb	11	10	90.91%
ChemDog X Sour Diesel	Reserva Privada	10	2	20.00%
ChemDog X True Blueberry	Sannies Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Chemo Iranian	Dr. Greenthumb	6	6	100.00%
Chiesel	Big Buddah	5	4	80.00%
Chocolate Rain	Sannies Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Chocolope	DNA Genetics	1	1	100.00%
Chronic	Serious Seeds	11	11	100.00%
Chrystal fem	Nirvana	2	2	100.00%
Cinderella 99 BX	Mosca	14	11	78.57%
Coletrain	DNA Genetics	3	2	66.67%
Confidential Cheese	Reserva Privada	8	8	100.00%
Connie Chung	DNA Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Crimea Blue	Barney's Farm	8	8	100.00%
Critical +	DinaFem	2	2	100.00%
Critical Haze	Barney's Farm	1	1	100.00%
Critical Jack auto fem	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
D99 (ChemD X C99)	Top Shelf Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Darkstar	TH Seeds	4	3	75.00%
Deadhead OG	Cali Connection	1	0	0.00%
Deep Purple	TGA Subcool	6	3	50.00%
Deimos	Buddah	1	1	100.00%
Delahaze fem	Paradise Seeds	5	5	100.00%
Diesel	DinaFem	2	2	100.00%
Diesel	Female Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Diesel	Soma	4	4	100.00%
Diesel Ryder	Joint Doctor	10	9	90.00%
Double Barrel OG	Dank House Seeds	15	15	100.00%
Double Purple Doja	Outlaw	1	1	100.00%


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an unofficial summary of the germination rates of seeds bought and germinated, as reported on this thread from post 1 through 244. 

NOTE: If your post did not include the breeder/seedbank, the number of seeds, or the name of the strain, then your report was not included in this total. At some point, I'll try to update the original spreadsheet from post 244 to the next point.

Here's the second 100 strains on the list in Alphabetical Order:

*Strain/Breeder - #Popped - #Germed - Percent*
DoubleGum	Sensi Seeds	10	1	10.00%
DoubleGum	White Label	20	4	20.00%
Dr. Grinspoon	Barney's Farm	4	4	100.00%
Durban Poison	Dutch Passion	1	1	100.00%
Durban Poison	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Durban Poison	Sensi Seeds	10	9	90.00%
Dynamite	Next Generation	8	8	100.00%
Early Blueberry	Next Generation	5	2	40.00%
Early Purple Kush	Reeferman's Seeds	25	6	24.00%
Early Queen	Mr. Nice	5	5	100.00%
East Coast Sour Diesel	Dr. Greenthumb	11	11	100.00%
Easyryder	Joint Doctor	28	28	100.00%
Endless Sky	Dr. Greenthumb	11	10	90.91%
Euphoria	Dutch Passion	5	5	100.00%
Exile	Magus Genetics	1	1	100.00%
Exodus Cheese	Greenhouse Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Fire OG	Dank House Seeds	6	6	100.00%
Frisians Dew	Dutch Passion	10	10	100.00%
Fucking Incredible	VISC	10	1	10.00%
Galaxy	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Gnomo Auto fem	Kannabia	5	5	100.00%
Gorilla Grape	Outlaw	3	2	66.67%
Government Mule	Cannacopia	8	3	37.50%
Grape God	Next Generation	16	15	93.75%
Grapefruit	Female Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Great White Shark	Greenhouse Seeds	1	0	0.00%
Green Grape Stomper BX	Gage	2	2	100.00%
Green Queen X Querkle	TGA Subcool	1	1	100.00%
Green-o-matic	Greenhouse Seeds	3	1	33.33%
Hash passion	Seedsman	10	1	10.00%
Hashberry	Mandala Seeds	19	19	100.00%
Hashplant X Haze	DNA Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Hawaii Maui Wowie	High Grade Seeds	1	0	0.00%
Hawaiian Snow	Greenhouse Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Haze Auto fem	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
Headband	Reserva Privada	4	4	100.00%
Heavy Duty Fruity	TH Seeds	4	3	75.00%
Hercules fem	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Herijuana IBL	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Himalaya Blue Diesel	Short Stuff Seeds	30	29	96.67%
Hollands Hope	Sensi Seeds	20	1	5.00%
Holy Grail 69	Samsara	5	0	0.00%
Hypnotic	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Ice	Nirvana	7	7	100.00%
Ice Cream	Paradise Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Ice fem	Royal Queen	5	5	100.00%
Indoor Mix fem	Nirvana	5	3	60.00%
Jack Herer	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Jack Herer	Sensi Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Jack the Ripper	TGA Subcool	24	21	87.50%
Jedi Kush	Emerald Triangle	3	2	66.67%
Jilly Bean	TGA Subcool	40	40	100.00%
Jock Horror	Nirvana	18	11	61.11%
Jock Horror	Sativa Seedbank	6	6	100.00%
KaliMist	Serious Seeds	11	11	100.00%
Kalishnikova	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Kandy Kush	DNA Genetics	20	20	100.00%
Kandy Kush fem	Reserva Privada	5	5	100.00%
Kandy Kush X Skunk	DNA Genetics	4	4	100.00%
Kashmiri Factory	Dr. Greenthumb	11	11	100.00%
KC 33	KC Brains	10	9	90.00%
KC 36	KC Brains	10	10	100.00%
KC 45	KC Brains	10	8	80.00%
Killing Field	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Killing Kush	Sannies Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Killing Kush fem	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Kings Kush	Greenhouse Seeds	20	12	60.00%
Kish	Cash Crop Ken	10	10	100.00%
KO Kush	Sannies Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Kolossus	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Kush Berry X Skunk	DNA Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Kush Onesia	Karma Genetics	10	10	100.00%
Kushage	TH Seeds	1	0	0.00%
Kushberry	DNA Genetics	7	7	100.00%
Kushberry X Skunk	DNA Genetics	6	6	100.00%
La Blanca	Kannabia	1	0	0.00%
LA Confidential	DNA Genetics	16	16	100.00%
LA Confidential X Skunk	DNA Genetics	7	5	71.43%
LA Woman	DNA Genetics	4	4	100.00%
Lemon Skunk	DNA Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Lemon Skunk	Greenhouse Seeds	12	10	83.33%
Lennon	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Lockstock	G13 Labs	2	2	100.00%
Lowryder #1	Joint Doctor	7	5	71.43%
Lowryder #2	Joint Doctor	20	10	50.00%
LSD	Barney's Farm	35	32	91.43%
LSD fem	Barney's Farm	10	10	100.00%
Madonna	Sannies Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Malawi Gold	Holy Smoke Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Mama Mia	Seedsman	3	3	100.00%
Mandala #1	Mandala Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Mango	BC Seedking	12	12	100.00%
Master Kush	Nirvana	8	4	50.00%
Matanuska Thunderfuck	Dr. Greenthumb	11	11	100.00%
Matanuska Tundra	Sagarmatha	10	10	100.00%
Mdanzig Blue Ryder	Joint Doctor	10	10	100.00%
Mekong High	Dutch Passion	2	2	100.00%
Midnight Kush	G13 Labs	5	5	100.00%
Millineum Bud	Dr. Greenthumb	11	11	100.00%
Mini-Gun Auto	Insane Seed Posse	6	6	100.00%


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an unofficial summary of the germination rates of seeds bought and germinated, as reported on this thread from post 1 through 244. 

NOTE: If your post did not include the breeder/seedbank, the number of seeds, or the name of the strain, then your report was not included in this total. At some point, I'll try to update the original spreadsheet from post 244 to the next point.

Here's the third 100 strains on the list in Alphabetical Order:

*Strain/Breeder - #Popped - #Germed - Percent*
Mix	Short Stuff Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Mix	VISC	20	20	100.00%
MK Ultra	TH Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Moby Dick #2	DinaFem	1	1	100.00% 
Moby Dick fem	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Motivation	Magus Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Mozambique Poison	Holy Smoke Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Mulanje Gold	Holy Smoke Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Nebula	Paradise Seeds	3	2	66.67%
Nebula fem	Paradise Seeds	5	5	100.00%
Neville's Haze	Greenhouse Seeds	4	1	25.00%
New Blue Diesel	Sannies Seeds	14	11	78.57%
Northern Lights	BC Seedking	40	37	92.50%
Northern Lights	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
Northern Lights	Nirvana	11	9	81.82%
Northern Lights	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Northern Lights	Royal Queen	2	2	100.00%
Northern Lights #5	High Grade Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Northern Lights Auto	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Northern Lights Blue	Delicious Seeds	6	6	100.00%
Northern Lights Special	KC Brains	10	10	100.00%
Northern Soul	Seedsman	4	4	100.00%
Nuken	Cash Crop Ken	5	5	100.00%
OG 18 X Skunk	DNA Genetics	1	1	100.00%
OG Chem	Connoisseur Genetics	5	5	100.00%
OG Kush #18	Reserva Privada	10	8	80.00%
OG18 X Skunk	DNA Genetics	10	9	90.00%
OG18 X Skunk	Dr. Greenthumb	11	11	100.00%
Onyx	Short Stuff Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Osiris	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Outsider	High Grade Seeds	1	0	0.00%
Pandora's Box	TGA Subcool	15	13	86.67%
Papaya	Nirvana	10	10	100.00%
Phatt Fruity	Barney's Farm	8	6	75.00%
Pineapple Chunk	Barney's Farm	5	5	100.00%
Pineapple Express	Emerald Triangle	3	3	100.00%
Pineapple Express	G13 Labs	14	13	92.86%
Pineapple Express Auto	Barney's Farm	5	3	60.00%
Pineapple Punch	Barney's Farm	1	0	0.00%
Plushberry	TGA Subcool	29	29	100.00%
Power Kush	Delicious Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Power Kush	DinaFem	3	3	100.00%
Power Skunk	G13 Labs	5	5	100.00%
Power Skunk	Kannabia	2	2	100.00%
Pre98 Bubba Kush	Cali Connection	1	1	100.00%
Purple	Ceres	2	2	100.00%
Purple #1	Dutch Passion	2	2	100.00%
Purple Bud	Seedsman	10	8	80.00%
Purple Pineberry	Select Valley	2	2	100.00%
Purple Ryder	Joint Doctor	11	11	100.00%
Purple Widow	Dejasman	12	4	33.33%
Purple Wreck	Reserva Privada	3	3	100.00%
Purps	BC Seedking	2	2	100.00%
Pyramid Auto	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Qleaner	TGA Subcool	1	1	100.00%
Qrazy Train	TGA Subcool	7	7	100.00%
Querkle	TGA Subcool	16	15	93.75%
Raspberry Cough	Sativa Seedbank	4	4	100.00%
Raw Diesel	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Red Dragon	Barney's Farm	5	5	100.00%
Red Dwarf	Buddah	4	3	75.00%
Red Dwarf fem	Buddah	1	1	100.00%
RKS	Cannacopia	7	5	71.43%
Roadrunner	DinaFem	2	2	100.00%
Rocklock	DNA Genetics	10	9	90.00%
Romulan	Next Generation	5	5	100.00%
Royal Dwarf auto fem	Royal Queen	1	1	100.00%
Royal Haze	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
Russian Rocket Fuel	Short Stuff Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Safari Mix	Mandala Seeds	5	4	80.00%
Sage	Emerald Triangle	3	3	100.00%
Sage	TH Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Sage & Sour	TH Seeds	12	12	100.00%
Satori	Mandala Seeds	16	16	100.00%
Sensi Star	Delicious Seeds	12	12	100.00%
Sensi Star	Paradise Seeds	3	3	100.00%
Shark	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Sharksbreath	DNA Genetics	10	10	100.00%
Sharksbreath fem	DNA Genetics	7	7	100.00%
Shiva Shanti #2	Sensi Seeds	6	6	100.00%
Short Ryder	Nirvana	10	0	0.00%
Short Term Amnesia	Dutch Passion	10	8	80.00%
Skunk	Next Generation	10	0	0.00%
Skunk #1	Dutch Passion	1	1	100.00%
Skunk #1	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Skunk #1	Seedsman	8	8	100.00%
Skunk #1	Sensi Seeds	2	0	0.00%
Skunk #1	Sensi Seeds	12	9	75.00%
Skunk #1	White Label	1	0	0.00%
Skunk #1 fem	Seedsman	3	3	100.00%
Skunk #1 fem	Sensi Seeds	5	5	100.00%
Skunk #1 X Haze	Seedsman	8	8	100.00%
Skunk #11	Dutch Passion	1	1	100.00%
Sleestack X Skunk	DNA Genetics	4	3	75.00%
Snow White	Nirvana	3	2	66.67%
Sour Apple	Top Shelf Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Sour Cream	DNA Genetics	2	2	100.00%
Sour Cream	G13 Labs	1	1	100.00%
Sour Lemon	Emerald Triangle	3	3	100.00%
Sour OG	Cali Connection	1	1	100.00%


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an unofficial summary of the germination rates of seeds bought and germinated, as reported on this thread from post 1 through 244. 

NOTE: If your post did not include the breeder/seedbank, the number of seeds, or the name of the strain, then your report was not included in this total. At some point, I'll try to update the original spreadsheet from post 244 to the next point.

Here's the last of the strains on the list in Alphabetical Order:

*Strain/Breeder - #Popped - #Germed - Percent*

South African Kwazulu	World of Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Special	Kannabia	2	2	100.00%
Special Kush #1	Royal Queen	4	4	100.00%
Special Queen	Royal Queen	3	3	100.00%
Speed Queen	Mandala Seeds	10	10	100.00%
Spicy White Devil	Samsara	6	4	66.67%
Stonehedge	Sagarmatha	10	9	90.00%
Strawberry Cough	Dutch Passion	4	3	75.00%
Strawberry Haze fem	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Super Cali Haze	Short Stuff Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Super Lemon Haze	Greenhouse Seeds	22	16	72.73%
Super Lemon Haze fem	Greenhouse Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Super Silver Haze	Greenhouse Seeds	7	5	71.43%
Super Silver Haze	Mr. Nice	5	5	100.00%
Superhaze	Homegrown Fanataseeds	1	1	100.00%
Sweet Deep Grapefruit	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
Swiss Cheese	Nirvana	21	16	76.19%
Tahoe OG	Cali Connection	1	1	100.00%
Tahoe OG	Emerald Triangle	3	3	100.00%
Tangerine Dream	Barney's Farm	11	3	27.27%
The Church	Greenhouse Seeds	25	11	44.00%
The Flav	TGA Subcool	1	1	100.00%
Time Warp	Next Generation	5	2	40.00%
Top Dawg	Barney's Farm	4	3	75.00%
Trainwreck	Greenhouse Seeds	13	9	69.23%
Trainwreck X Mango Haze	HempDepot	10	9	90.00%
True Blueberry	DJ Short	10	8	80.00%
Tut	Pyramid Seeds	1	0	0.00%
Uberkush	Sannies Seeds	2	2	100.00%
Vanilla Kush	Barney's Farm	20	16	80.00%
Violator Kush	Barney's Farm	5	4	80.00%
Vortex	TGA Subcool	10	10	100.00%
Walkabout	Mr. Nice	10	10	100.00%
Wappa	Paradise Seeds	1	1	100.00%
Warlock	Magus Genetics	1	1	100.00%
White Berry	Paradise Seeds	3	3	100.00%
White Castle	Nirvana	9	9	100.00%
White Dwarf	Buddah	8	7	87.50%
White Ice Fem	Sensi Seeds	5	5	100.00%
White Rhino	Greenhouse Seeds	17	10	58.82%
White Rhino	Nirvana	5	5	100.00%
White Rhino fem	Greenhouse Seeds	2	1	50.00%
White Russian	Serious Seeds	18	17	94.44%
White Siberian	DinaFem	2	2	100.00%
White Skunk	White Label	15	6	40.00%
White Widow	Bulldog	3	2	66.67%
White Widow	DinaFem	1	1	100.00%
White Widow	Dutch Passion	1	1	100.00%
White Widow	G13 Labs	3	3	100.00%
White Widow	Greenhouse Seeds	8	6	75.00%
White Widow	Nirvana	28	20	71.43%
White Widow	Pyramid Seeds	1	1	100.00%
White Widow	Royal Queen	5	5	100.00%
White Widow	Seedsman	6	5	83.33%
White Widow	White Label	10	9	90.00%
White Widow fem	Seedsman	9	7	77.78%
Wonder Woman	Nirvana	5	5	100.00%
Wreckage	TH Seeds	10	10	100.00%
X-Line Pure AK	Female Seeds	5	4	80.00%


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

And here are the list of resources from the thread and the overall germination rate:


*Strains	Planted	Germ'd	Total​*Barney's Farm	18	146	121	82.88%
BC Bud Depot	1	1	1	100.00%
BC Seedking	5	80	67	83.75%
Big Buddah	2	6	5	83.33%
Buddah	4	14	12	85.71%
Bulldog	2	6	5	83.33%
Cali Connection	6	15	14	93.33%
Cannacopia	2	15	8	53.33%
Cash Crop	3	25	25	100.00%
Ceres	1	2	2	100.00%
Connoisseur Genetics	1	5	5	100.00%
Dank House Seeds	2	21	21	100.00%
Dejasman	1	12	4	33.33%
Delicious Seeds	4	20	20	100.00%
DinaFem	18	39	32	82.05%
DJ Short	1	10	8	80.00%
DNA Genetics	22	126	119	94.44%
Dr. Greenthumb	9	86	84	97.67%
Dutch Passion	11	40	37	92.50%
Emerald Triangle	5	15	14	93.33%
Female Seeds	4	16	15	93.75%
G13 Labs	12	42	41	97.62%
Gage	1	2	2	100.00%
Greenhouse Seeds	26	177	117	66.10%
HempDepot	2	20	17	85.00%
Herbies Headshop	1	2	2	100.00%
High Grade Seeds	3	4	2	50.00%
Holy Smoke Seeds	3	6	6	100.00%
Homegrown Fanataseeds	3	12	12	100.00%
Insane Seed Posse	2	22	21	95.45%
Joey Weed	2	20	20	100.00%
Joint Doctor	6	86	73	84.88%
Kannabia	5	12	11	91.67%
Karma Genetics	1	10	10	100.00%
KC Brains	4	40	37	92.50%
Magus Genetics	3	4	4	100.00%
Mandala Seeds	5	51	50	98.04%
Medical Seeds	1	3	1	33.33%
Mosca	1	14	11	78.57%
Mr. Nice	4	30	30	100.00%
Next Generation	7	54	37	68.52%
Nirvana	23	268	206	76.87%
Outlaw	2	4	3	75.00%
Paradise Seeds	8	29	26	89.66%
Pyramid Seeds	8	8	7	87.50%
Reeferman's Seeds	1	25	6	24.00%
Reserva Privada	6	40	30	75.00%
Resin Seeds	1	2	2	100.00%
Royal Queen	6	20	20	100.00%
Sagarmatha	2	20	19	95.00%
Samsara	2	11	4	36.36%
Sannies Seeds	14	51	48	94.12%
Sativa Seedbank	3	11	11	100.00%
Seedsman	10	81	55	67.90%
Select Valley	1	2	2	100.00%
Sensi Seeds	10	82	47	57.32%
Serious Seeds	6	64	63	98.44%
Short Stuff Seeds	6	45	44	97.78%
Soma	1	4	4	100.00%
TGA Subcool	15	161	151	93.79%
TH Seeds	9	49	46	93.88%
Top Shelf Seeds	2	20	20	100.00%
VISC	2	30	21	70.00%
White Label	4	46	19	41.30%
World of Seeds	2	2	2	100.00%


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

How to read the breeder/seedbank list:

Insane Seed Posse	2	22	21	95.45% means Insane Seed Posse was represented on the list by 2 strains, with 22 total seeds popped and 21 of them germinated for an overall germination rate of 95.45%.

Whew, I'm done with this project for tonight! LOL


----------



## JordanN9ne (Oct 14, 2011)

Bought 5 fem Warlock (Magus Genetics) seeds thru Dr. Chronic in 2008. Germ'd 2 back then, both popped. Germ'd 3 June 2011 1 popped.
3/5


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Oct 14, 2011)

SWEET!! Much better thanks.


----------



## tardis (Oct 15, 2011)

wow, nice list! You are the man!


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> wow, nice list! You are the man!


Thanks! But if it's all the same to you... I'll be the GIRL! LOL


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 15, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Thanks! But if it's all the same to you... I'll be the GIRL! LOL


There's a dude like that around town this way to...


----------



## chickengutz (Oct 15, 2011)

Joey Weed seeds blow, and Hemp Depot sells old shit seeds, (horrible germination rates).


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Oct 16, 2011)

Have to give kudos to Kannabia Seeds Company
Got them Free a while back from an order at Attitude and I will be ordering more soon.
Afrodite 
Smile
Special
Big Band
La Blanca

All germinated 100%
all are growing or have been harvested. I just sprouted the last one today called Smile its a fem seeds like the others.
My Afrodite i am about to harvest and that is one amazing plant.

Great seeds, very stout plants

awesome thread!!!


----------



## greywind (Oct 17, 2011)

You are indeed the girl! Thanks a bunch for the work you put into this summary. It will go a long way in helping me decide what seeds to invest in for my first medical grow. Cheers to you and everyone who contributed info!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 17, 2011)

nivana chrystal

10/10


----------



## growdabest (Oct 17, 2011)

Flash seeds Cobra auto flower feminized 0/3 they all rosett on me.


----------



## ink the world (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Whew, I'm done with this project for tonight! LOL



Awesome job thanks so much for your contribution to the thread. 
I could never do all that work, you're the girl!

+rep for ya


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 17, 2011)

ink the world said:


> Awesome job thanks so much for your contribution to the thread.
> I could never do all that work, you're the girl!
> 
> +rep for ya


Thanks! I'm probably the only kid who wanted to be a statistician when I grew up. I KNOW I was the only one who could pronounce it and close to the only one who could spell it. LOL


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks bluejeans! You are the WOMAN!


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 17, 2011)

Some more stats from my database:

*The top 10 most planted strains*

Bubblicious (Nirvana)
Jilly Bean (TGA Subcool)
Northern Lights (BC Seedking)
LSD (Barney's Farm)
Himalaya Blue Diesel (Short Stuff Seeds)
Plushberry (TGA Subcool)
Easyryder (Joint Doctor)
White Widow (Nirvana)
The Church	(Greenhouse Seeds)
Early Purple Kush	(Reeferman's Seeds)

*The top five breeders/banks:*

Nirvana - 268 seeds attempted, 206 germinated (76.87%)
Greenhouse Seeds - 177 attempted, 117 germinated (66.10%)
TGA Subcool - 161 attempted, 151 germinated (93.79%)
Barney's Farm - 146 attempted, 121 germinated (82.88%)
DNA Genetics - 126 attempted, 119 germinated (94.44%)

*Top Banks by number of strains*

Greenhouse Seeds - 26
Nirvana - 23
DNA Genetics - 22
Barney's Farm - 18
DinaFem - 18
TGA Subcool - 15
Sannies Seeds - 14
G13 Labs - 12
Dutch Passion - 11
Sensi Seeds and Seedsman tied at 10 each


----------



## MtnKulture (Oct 18, 2011)

Latest ones:

Kaliman Cheese #1: 10/10
Kaliman Marleys Cheese: 10/10
Samsara El Aquimista: 1/1
Samsara Supersonic cristal storm AUTO: 1/1


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I am pleased to add my very own first report to the mix.

1x Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush
1x Barney's Farm Red Cherry Berry

Both are 1.5in tall after just under 5 days.


----------



## steampick (Oct 22, 2011)

Connossieur Genetics' OJ Haze 6/6


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

KOS C99 - Reg - 1/1 - unsexed


----------



## SketchyGrower (Nov 5, 2011)

Germination Rates 
Dutch Passion- Blue Moon Shine Fem. 5/5
DnA - Lemon Skunk Fem. 2/2
DnA- R.K.S Fem. 2/2
G-13 Labs- Pineapple Express Fem. 5/5
Green House Seeds- Damn Sour Fem. 0/2
Sweet Seeds - Mohan Ram Fem. 1/3
Sweet Seeds - Black Jack Fem. 2/2
Dinafem - Blue Hash Fem. 2/2


*Free Seeds*
Female seeds- BubbleGummer Fem. 1/1
Female seeds- Grape Fruit Fem. 0/1
Female seeds- white widow Fem. 1/1
Pyramid seeds- Osiris Fem. 1/1
Pyramid seeds- Tutankhamun Fem. 1/1
Pyramid seeds- Anestesia Fem. 1/1

*
*




*
*


----------



## corners (Nov 5, 2011)

Green House Seed Company

Hawaiin Snow /F 2 for 2
Lemon Skunk /F 1 for 1
Super Lemon Skunk /F 1 for 1
Green House Seeds Bubba Kush (A strain named Bubba Kush, not THEE Bubba Kush i guess)
Rokerij Seed Company
Jack Herer /F 1 for 1

Not sure company
Big Bud #1 /Reg 1 for 1

And these came from Herbies pick and mix, free discreet, no need to sign. ships to USA. Creative discreet shipping also. I was impressed.Also got some free Big Bud #1 regs for free and some cotton candy feminized for free


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

corners said:


> And these came from Herbies pick and mix, free discreet, no need to sign. ships to USA. Creative discreet shipping also. I was impressed.Also got some free Big Bud #1 regs for free and some cotton candy feminized for free


They came from where? Got a link?


----------



## corners (Nov 6, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> They came from where? Got a link?


http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/

Ill add though ,attitude seeds has a really great promo free seed deal going on right now. 2 Reg La Confidentials 1x Fem Pineapple Chunk and a Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze for only spending $30.Also, if your gona spend more then $30, make more then one order. So you can get the free seeds again, other wise you only get it once and only add to your UFO total. I ordered from Attitude last night, will let you know

Herbies prom code is = herbie gives a 10% code
Attitude seeds promo codes are 420 , riu , rollitup . All 3 codes work for 10%


----------



## redzi (Nov 22, 2011)

Sensi, Sweet, Serious, Nirvana, D Passion, Kannabia, all have had 100% germination.
DNA /Reserva Privada...70-80%.... would be higher but Cole Train has (3 freebies) been a thorn in my side.
I did loose half a White Label to some bad Rapid Rooters..10 of 20 seeds, the other 10 did fine in anouther medium...that was at least the 5th time I bought RR and had nothing but good to say until then, I did find that just planting in some good soil gets the roots spread faster. Maybe there should be a thread on bag soil..FF is consistant while Hapy Frog is going to crap..lots of twigs and way too much perlite.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 23, 2011)

My cole train didn't pop. Can't say iv ever seen a cole train grow journal. Bad germ rates on them i suppose. Shame, i love reserva privada


----------



## Goldowitz (Nov 23, 2011)

DNA KB - 2/2
G13 PE(free) - 1/1
CC pre-98 Bubba - 4/4


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Nirvana - Kaya Gold fem 1/1

That makes me 3/3 total, yippee!


----------



## Canibal (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheese Quake TGA Subcool (UK cheese x Querkle) seeds arrived in a sort of hermedicly seald vial stuffed with cotton. 5/5 huge long roots in 24 hours. Puts every other strain i have ever grown to shame as far as seedling speed. First ever from TGA but definitely not my last they obviously know what their doing.


----------



## neonknight420 (Nov 28, 2011)

cannacopia bubba kush x deep chunk 10/10 6fem


----------



## IVIars (Nov 29, 2011)

E.C.S.G 5/5 dunno sex yet. Cabin Fever seeds
Plushberry 5/5 3 fems. TGA
Sour Candy 2/2 feminized. G13 seeds
Sin City Kush 5/5 dunno sex yet. Alphakronik genes
Sour Diesel 1/1 fem. Bagseed
Sweet Deep Grapefruit 1/1 feminized. Dinafem


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 29, 2011)

in addition to those I posted earlier (all female seeds)

Barney's Farm - PineApple Express Auto 2/2
Delicious Seeds - La Bella Afrodita 1/1
Big Buddah Super Sativa 2/2


----------



## luciferateme (Nov 29, 2011)

dutch passion passion#1 5/5 fems
dutch passion euforia 4/4 (2 male/2 female)
nirvana ppp 5/5 (3 fem/2 male)
nirvana california orange bud 1/3 (male)


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dinfem-white widow: 1/2
Dinefem-sweet deep grapefruit:0/1
White label-reg- white skunk: 2/5
Greenhouse seeds-fem-lemon skunk :2/2

All freebies from attitude except the white skunk... gave them all to a friend for his first grow. Pretty sure he cooked a few using a heat mat to germ


----------



## Canibal (Dec 11, 2011)

Next Gen Grapegod 0/2 (PISSED)RP OG#18 1/1Ch9 Critical mass 33 1/1


----------



## Joedank (Dec 11, 2011)

Cannatonic from resin seeds- 5-5
Nev haze 10-15--- normal
Mango haze 10-20---- not good but old
Black rose- 1-5---- bad but the vial was crushed and seeds messed up a bit


----------



## tardis (Dec 11, 2011)

So far 2/3 for Leia OG by Gage green. I'm happy to see those two pop up today!  This is gonna be dank I beleive.


----------



## Eugenics (Dec 17, 2011)

0/20 NGS Romulan, Stock purchased from Attitude Seedbank, when Next Generation first appeared there, maybe a year and a half, ago, supposedly Annie Fumar from Greenlife said they relayed the message to Jay Generation. I've only been waiting over a year for them, and yeah, I'm still waiting. Whatever day they dropped at the attitude, for the 1st time ever.

I haven't even bothered mention the Avalon that went 2/10. You would like to think it's possible I fucked up the germination. If that were the case, I wouldn't have breeding parents of shit that I popped at the same time. Blue Rhino, Rocklock, Afghan Kush, Purple Pineberry, Cataract Kush, Kandy Kush, all those were popped when the Romulan was soaking right next to them. 

I wrote these off as a loss the day I finally gave up on them, but Greenlife shouldnt say "we'll replace them, and then not ever send them or make an attempt.

I would've posted this a long time ago, didnt know there was a thread.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 17, 2011)

hmmm looks like the famous "King of Cannabis" seedbank is number 1 in sucking!


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 17, 2011)

5/5 cali connection mixedpack
3/3 Gage green lemon stomper
1/2 Gage green Leia Og
4/5 Hazeman Escaped
5/5 TGA apollo 13bx
2/2 Blazing Pistoleros. P.O.W x aloha white whidow

happy with everything that germed. all look stong. been about a week since i pot them. 

ones that didnt germ were beans that were flawed and shouldnt have passed sorting....


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 17, 2011)

1/2 mosca old time moonshine
2/2 rez killerqueen kush
3/3 fractal strawberry diesel IX
1/2 hortilab super sour skunk
everything except 1 skunk and 1 moonshine germed and are super healthy let the good times roll


----------



## Warped1 (Dec 17, 2011)

5/5 Nirvana Early Bud


----------



## Goldowitz (Dec 17, 2011)

G13 Labs, PE(fem) - 1/1


----------



## ohmy (Dec 18, 2011)

Barneys farm. og kush 1/3 and turn hermi fem 
g13 pine apple express auto 2/5 fem female
dutch passion blue berry 2/2 fem. sex unknown yet
g13 sour kush 2/2
paper towle inbetween two plates on cable box.


----------



## ink the world (Dec 19, 2011)

TGA Genetics Querkle 5/5
TGA Genetics Plushberry 5/5

DNA Genetics RKS 1/1
Ceres/Sinclair Seeds Amsterdam Skunk 1/1


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

10/10 germ
10/10 pop soil

REZ SSSDH IXI


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 26, 2011)

In last 4 years I get 99% with any company.

I try the mian methods then if no luck a crack them (squeeze) within a day their up.

What i do find though with slow germers is their normaly slow starters.


----------



## SickofPain (Dec 29, 2011)

Great thread, glad I found it!
So far I have only got Kalashnikova from The Additude 8/10
and White Rhino from The Additude 10/10


----------



## ink the world (Jan 1, 2012)

SickofPain said:


> Great thread, glad I found it!
> So far I have only got Kalashnikova from The Additude 8/10
> and White Rhino from The Additude 10/10



Thanks, im glad you found it too.The community giving their input is what the thread is all about.


Just popped a few more beans:

TGA/Subcool Querkle 5/5
DNA Genetics Sour Cream 1/1


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

AKG Snozzberry - Reg - 1/1
Dank House Strawberry Alien Kush - Reg - 1/1
House of Funk Green Python - Reg - 1/1
Bodhi Yo Mama - Reg - 0/2
Surefire Firestarter - Fem - 0/1
TGA (dioxide) tester Green Queen x Querkle - Reg - 4/4


----------



## dundrish (Jan 1, 2012)

Barneys Farm, Tangerine dream fem - 1/5
Sensi Seeds, Jack Flash #5 fem - 9/10
Sensi Seeds, NL#5x Haze fem 10/10

Dont know if i was just unlucky with the TD but im very disappointed.
All seeds put to germ at the same time under same conditions


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

pretty much everyone with TD had poor germ rates.


----------



## CoffeeBreak (Jan 1, 2012)

NIR Master kush 9/10
sannies killing fields 1/5 sad very


----------



## JCashman (Jan 1, 2012)

popped some UFO freebies not long ago, thought i'd share,

Female Seeds 
GrapeFruit 1/1
Bubblegummer 1/1


----------



## dundrish (Jan 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> pretty much everyone with TD had poor germ rates.


Too bad that this strain is so hyped after winning the cb cup. The only seed popping up ended up as a hermie, waste of money, time and effort...
Sent an e-mail to barneys but i dont expect to get one back tbh.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 10, 2012)

TGA Genetics Apollo13 BX. 4/4


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2012)

Dna Seeds Sharksbreath 1/1
Female Seeds Black Widow 1/1
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum 1/1
G13 Labs Pineapple Express 1/1

My homemade Diesel Ryder seeds 14/18

It's so good to be growing again


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 10, 2012)

In addition to the reviews I left earlier I'd like to extend my middle finger in Flash Seeds' direction. The Fem Speedy Gonzales pack I ordered was a big 0/3. Also of the 5 pack of fem Santa seeds I ordered 2 turned out to be dudes, and one didn't germinate. If I wanted to wind up with dudes I'd just go ahead and plant more of the auto seeds I bred and take my chances on a coin flip. I can only have four plants at a time so I wanna make them count. Flash Seeds = money against the wall.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hazeman_Rocky Mountain High - 7/7. They all opened within 18hours. good shit from hazeman!


----------



## bloodstone (Jan 18, 2012)

TGA Querkle 1/1
TGA Flav 1/1
TGA Dairy Queen 1/1
R.P. OG 18 1/1
R.P. OG Kush(chem91) 1/1
John Sinclair Skunk Amsterdam freebie 1/1

No soak or heat just dropped the seed into a rapid rooter and 3 days later all above ground.


----------



## gonnagro (Jan 18, 2012)

GH Indica Mix Pack (fem) 1/2
Sannies Lowryder (fem)2/2
Sannies Sativa Mix 0/5 (Sannie has already offered to replace)
White Dwarf Fem 2/3
GH White Ice (fem) 2/3
Nirvana Hashberry 1/1
Buddha Quasar (fem) 2/2
Kali Mist (fem) 1/1


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

Gage Green Burgundy - 3/3 

Dinafem Diesel - 1/2 (these were both UFO Freebies, not from a purchased pack)


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 21, 2012)

bf crimea blue 12/12 all fem no hermies dinafem royal haze 1/1 fem did not hermie dinafem california hash plant 1/1 fem (but a turd of a performer)did not hermie


----------



## badbackbill (Jan 21, 2012)

bc seed king
100% kush
100%bcbigbud
100%purps fem
100% white widow

The shipping took 4 days each time
100% satisfied


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 21, 2012)

Kali Mist- Serious Seeds 10/10 1 inch roots within 24 hours 7females 3 males. They grew like clones of each other, perfect symetry

Big Bomb- Bomb Seeds 10/10 36 hours -one of them grew out of the soil but the coytledons were black and dried out... its still trying but I'm gunna cull that one just trying to see if it will grow any leaves before I cull it

Soon to come: Kish -Cash Crop Ken ...think I will stick those in the paper towel right now actually

Edit: just stuck 4 Kish seeds into paper towel, 2 seeds don't even look viable(small and green) but will find out soon enough


----------



## peacenikchick (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Bang GHS - 2/2
White Widow GHS - 1/2
Super Silver Haze GHS - 0/2
El Nino GHS - 2/2
White Rhino GHS - 2/2
SAGE THseeds I think - 1/1
Himalayan Gold GHS - 2/2
Heavy Duty Fruity  THSeeds - 4/4
Burmese Kush THSeeds - 2/2
Blue Widow Dinafem - 1/1
Powerkush Dinafem - 1/1
Special Queen Royal Queen - 3/3
Wonder Woman Nirvana - 9/10
Venus Flytrap Nirvava - 2/10
Cali Hash Plant Dinafem - 0/1
Big Bomb Bomb - 8/10
Hashberry Mandala - 8/10
The Pure Flying Dutchman - 9/10

Paper towel, ziploc, plate, on top of ps3


----------



## clobbersaurus (Jan 31, 2012)

Nirvana White Rhino 30/30, 2 runts: VERY good.


----------



## MysticMorris (Jan 31, 2012)

Paper towel method, put on cd player for gentle warmth (bagged up on a plate).

White Label 'Double Gum' Reg, 4/10 germ, 4/4 male (arrrrrrrg) 
Dinafem 'Critical Jack' Autofem, 1/1 germ
G13 Labs 'Blueberry Gum' Fem, 2/2 germ
Dinafem 'Amnesia' Fem, 1/1 germ
CH9 Seeds 'White Shark' Fem, 1/1 germ
Green House Seeds 'Super Lemon Haze' Fem, 1/1germ, <1/1 died after 3days>
G13 labs 'Purple Haze' Fem <did not germinate>
Barney's Farm 'Pinapple Chunk' Fem, 1/1germ
Dutch Passion 'Blueberry' Fem, 2/2 germ

Any seeds that germed did so within 48hrs and grew up to be great plants, all vigorous and happy. Out of all the seeds I'd say Dutch Passions looked the smallest and weakest, yet they germed no problem within a day. I've noticed when you buy pick and mix seeds from tude you get smaller ones like my purple haze that didnt germ. White Label were the first I germed so human error is a possibility.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 8, 2012)

Sannie's Extrema Fem 4/4 - 4 days to sprout in coco


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 9, 2012)

5/5 vanilla kush in papertowel in ziploc ontop cable box


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Mar 17, 2012)

All seeds from the Tude, germed in potting soil seed hight deep in domed germination station with heating mat.

Sagarmatha Blue Thunder reg 1/1 female
Doggies Nutts Big Bad John reg 2/6 1 male and one female
Home grown Sensi Seeds outdoor mix offspring 9/10
Dutch Passion Purple #1 reg 1/4 and sickly
Dutch Passion Twilight fem 0/4
Barneys Farm LSD reg 1/1 2 weeks later
CH9 UFO Aromafem 1/1
Ch9 ufo Jack fem 0/1
CH9 ufo Bubba kush 33 fem 0/1
CH9 ufo Vintage 2006 fem 0/1
Royal queen ufo Ice fem 1/2 extremely vigorous
Royal Queen ufo Special Queen #1 fem 3/3, 1/3 is vigorous
Female seeds Purple Power fem 2/2

If they can't bust through the dirt on their own I don't want them anyway.


----------



## Animalchin (Mar 18, 2012)

seeds bought from Attitude.

Barneys Farm, Tangerine Dream 5/5 

Delicious Seeds, Cotton Candy 1/1

! of the TD,s looks like it is struggling though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

From Attitude:

Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular 0/1

Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg 1/1


----------



## foolishness (Apr 1, 2012)

Just testing my ability to post. This is my second post. My first post was there for a few days then disappeared.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 1, 2012)

Nunchukawaria said:


> All seeds from the Tude, germed in potting soil seed hight deep in domed germination station with heating mat.
> 
> Sagarmatha Blue Thunder reg 1/1 female
> Doggies Nutts Big Bad John reg 2/6 1 male and one female
> ...


I had 2 phenos of the special queen, one the buds grew sideways sort of.... they grew differently and attached diff. The other pheno was normal, both were super stinky. I beleive these were bread from skunk lineage. You wont be dissapointed with the sp. queen number 1. But as it is fem it can hermie at the end.


----------



## CoffeeBreak (Apr 1, 2012)

From attiude

td - 0-1
female seeds big bud xwhite widow 1/1
g13 sour candy 1-1
gh mody dick 1-1
DINAFEM cheese 1-1
nirv master kush 9-10 only 4 femaLE
gh king kush 0-1


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 1, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I had 2 phenos of the special queen, one the buds grew sideways sort of.... they grew differently and attached diff. The other pheno was normal, both were super stinky. I beleive these were bread from skunk lineage. You wont be dissapointed with the sp. queen number 1. But as it is fem it can hermie at the end.


 Hah, it's funny you mention that, one of my three special queens #1's grew a tripple set at the node, must be some kind of mutant gene.


----------



## bboybojo (Apr 2, 2012)

vortex 8/8
overnight soak, paper towel, coco.


----------



## Lotus11 (Apr 5, 2012)

[h=3]Royal Queen Seeds: Easy Bud 5/5
Ministry of Cannabis: Angelmatic 1/2
Kannabia: Gnomo Auto 1/5
Advanced Seeds: BioDiesel Mass 1/1[/h]


----------



## donindica (Apr 7, 2012)

tangerine dream 0/5
nirvana ww 6/10 3female
short rider 2/5
la woman 3/3
master kush 0/5 nirvana replaced them
vanilla kush 6/6
ak48 5/5
bubbilous 5/5
papaya 5/5
swiss cheese 5/5
pineapple chunk 2/2 from single seed
blue mystic 4/4 two were fucked
northern lights auto 2/5 the two that poped were shit


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 8, 2012)

cali con Sunset ltd 6/6 
Tahoe og 10/10 
Pre 98 Bubba 6/6
conni OGChem 11/11 
SSSDH 11/11
Cheesedog 11/11
Og raskal White fire 2/11 
Og raskal White s1 5/5 
bodhi dank sinatra 8/20 
Dna cataract kush 6/6
confidential cheese 6/6
HOF artic fallout 10/10
alphakronik belka 5/5
cannaventure 10/10 one hermie


----------



## Killer Bud (Apr 8, 2012)

*BC Bud Depot The Purps - 6 Pack FEM.*

Maybe I got a old pack or just had bad luck but I got 1 out of 4 seeds germed.


----------



## porky501 (Apr 16, 2012)

GHS - Chem Dog - 5/5, Super Lemon Haze - 3/5, Pure Kush - 0/5
Reserva Privada - OG 18 - 3/5, Kosher Kush - 4/5
Dutch Passion - Durban Poison - 1/5
Soaked in glass of water for 6 hrs, then papertowel. Chem Dog germinated surprisingly fast....18 hours and some of the longest sprouts I have seen yet. DP's Durban was a weak strain to germ. The one that made it took weeks to grow, and is now 5 weeks into flower and looks strong .


----------



## Private Stash (May 5, 2012)

Greenhouse Seeds:
Bubba Kush 5pk.= 5/5...although 1 was a hermie
K-train 5pk= 5/5...2 died shortly after sprouting. very weak seedlings! 1 took 1 1/2 weeks to sprout!
Super Lemon Haze 5pk= 5/5...one of my faves but 12-13 week flower. Very Lemony! These popped up in just 3 days!
The Doctor(free)=1/1. popped up in 3 days!

Barney's Farm:
Tangerine Dream (Fem)= 2/5....SUCKED! Maybe hard to grow??

Sagamartha Seeds:
Double Bubbleberry (Fem)5/5...Doesn't get any better than this! I've included some pix.

Serious Seeds :

White Russian(Reg)..8/10...5 females.

TGA Subcool 
Plush Berry...5/5..Just started new crop with this one.Not sexed..

All the above seeds were started in Foxfarm Ocean Forrest placed in styrofoam cups. Given R.O. water. Placed under 6 T-5's. Seeds were lightly scratched with 240 grit sand paper.


----------



## monkeybones (May 5, 2012)

nirvana ak48 fem 5/5

nirvana northern lights fem auto 5/5

nirvana northern lights fem14/15

nirvana shortryder fem auto 5/5

nirvana jock horror fem auto 10/10


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2012)

Sannies Seeds

Sugar Punch 1/1

Mad Kush 1/1

Uberkush 1/5

Cali Conn. Tahoe OG 1/1

For some reason the uberkush just turned to grey mush. I tryed to keep all seeds just as wet as the rest but maybe those ubers were a little more sensitive to dampness?


----------



## Animalchin (May 7, 2012)

DNA Genetics LA Confidential bought from Attitude 0/2 gutted


----------



## redzi (May 23, 2012)

Sannies 3/3...Killingfields put out a smell I could not tame so I yanked it. Sugar punch is one sticky resin producing plant.
Sensi 2/2 NLxHaze... one is showing the haze the other Northern L 5. One of the seeds was so small it was hard to tell which was the tap side.
Serious 1/1 old fem. chronic
Sweet 3/3 c'mon sweet you have a good gene line but your AK47 in your Jack47 could use some improvement...suggestion: steal some from Pyrimid seeds.
As usual the Caramel Cream makes for the best ornamental plant I have ever grown from any stock..the buds are above average.


----------



## teoborg (May 24, 2012)

Well since this is a germination rate report thread I'd like to share this : I always followed the rules ,as instructed about the germination with the paper tissue issue. I had about 80% succes, but in some times it was pretty dissapointing such like 30%.. 
So I read about that : just soak the seeds for 24/h and then right sow in to the medium = succes 100% !! Well, till now, for me it's way way better than paper tissue..TRY IT


----------



## HIGHUPNORTH (Jun 1, 2012)

Female : White widow x Big bud 2/2
Female : Outdoor Grapefruit 2/2
Female : Skunk Special 2/2
Bomb : Cheese Bomb 2/2
Bomb : Big Bomb 1/1
Delicious: Caramelo 1/1
these were purchased from Castle Seed Co. I'm happy except one of the outside grapefruit was a tiny bean and in a month is just a 4 inch twig while all the rest are all 10 to 13 inches tall . but for my first grow ever happy all the magic beans I ordered sprouted


----------



## Animalchin (Jun 26, 2012)

Animalchin said:


> seeds bought from Attitude.
> 
> Barneys Farm, Tangerine Dream 5/5
> 
> ...


All flowered the Cotton Candy was amazing, Barney's farm Tangerine Dream was dink do not waste your time with this. Award winner I don't think so Those votes must have been bought.


----------



## elchupacabra (Jul 25, 2012)

Nirvana: Papaya - 7/10 (1 female)
De Sjamaan Seeds: Purple Widow - 2/10 (didn't survive long...) 
Mandala Safari Mix : 17/20 (not sure m:f)


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tga Chernobyl 2/3
Kens GDP 1/3
RP kandy kush fem 1/1
G13 labs pineapple express fem 1/1
ghs lemon skunk fem 2/2
Dinafem auto cheese fem 1/1
Delicious la musa auto fem 1/1
Th seeds darkstar reg 1/2


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 25, 2012)

My bad, double post


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 25, 2012)

here's my updated list.

Germ Rates
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1  (twins)  2 male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1  (twins) - 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 - female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 - female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg - 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg - 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1  early full on hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  14/14  1 rotted in soil, 4 male  2 hermie, 7 female
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  1 female, 1 died, unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  5/5  4 female, 1 sprout rotted
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  female
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  2 female
KOS C99  Reg  1/1  male
Bodhi Yo Mama  Reg  3/3  1 male, 2 sprouts rotted
Hillbilly Mandalope  Reg  1/1  male
AKG Snozzberry  Reg  1/1 - male
House of Funk Green Python  Reg  1/1 - female
Dank House Strawberry Alien Kush  Reg  1/1 - female
Surefire Firestarter  Fem  3/3  sprout rotted in soil, 2 unsexed
TGA Danny Boy F2  Reg  4/4  1 female, 2 male, 1 sprout died
TGA Time Wreck  Reg  1/1  mutant male
TGA Ace of Spades  Reg  2/2  2 female
Gage Green Grape Stomper OG  Reg  1/1  female
GDP Seeds Ken's GDP  Reg  1/1  female
Gage Green Mendo Montage  Reg  0/2
Bodhi Sunshine Daydream  Reg  2/2  1 male, 1 unsexed
Bodhi Purple Nepali Sativa  Reg  0/2
Gage Green Afghan Haze Bastards  Reg  1/2  unsexed
Hillbilly purple Ace of Spades x purple Plushberry  Reg  2/2  unsexed
TGA Floater  Reg  2 scuffed and soaking


----------



## Flares (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it me or does Pyramid Seeds have bad germ rates.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 21, 2012)

Dinafem Critical+: 5/5
Female Seeds C99: 5/5
Humboldt Seed Org Blue Dream: 5/5
DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk: 1/1


----------



## vein5 (Sep 21, 2012)

barneys lsd 3/3
barneys vanilla kush 3/3
serious ak47 6/6


----------



## Clankie (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmmm.... you mean sometimes you start beans and it doesn't work?
But seriously, folks, I germ with a simple method. I use jiffy pots, I don't pre-germ my beans, I use a seed mat but my pots sit on little plastic trays that keep them around 1/4 inch above the mat, I keep the jiffy's soaking wet for the first 24 hours, less so after that. Things I have used in super low dosages include B1 vitamin and GH's and H&G's root accelerators. Have not had any noticable adverse effects and all three seemed to have slight increases in the plants speed at establishing itself. I grow my seed plants in coco/perl so I transplant at the first true leaves and start light nutes at the second. Pretty much everything germs and goes fine. I just started some four year old bagseed from some 'purple kush' that I was given and got 10/10. The only bean I have had that started and failed was dinafem's auto cheese freebie. The best and most ested germ rates I have had are with Mandala seeds, who have a 63/65 rate of producing healthy plants from seed, a roughly 50/50 male female ratio, and not a real downer in the bunch. Have started Satori, Hashberry, Point of No Return, Beyond the Brain, and the Safari Mix, got at least one definite female keeper off each strain. The only no shows were two of the Safari beans, which I do tend to get impatient after five days.


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 21, 2012)

get a heating mat and humidity dome! HUGE difference! best investment you can make after a moisture meter.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 21, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> get a heating mat and humidity dome! HUGE difference! best investment you can make after a moisture meter.


... Do not germinate seeds in a dome. Domes are for clones! Companies and stores will try to sell you domes for seeds, but this is just asking for damping off in one of its forms. Seeds germinate healthiest when the ground is warm and wet and the air is cooler and not overly humid.


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 21, 2012)

heat in general is good for roots & rooting. WAY back in the late 80s, cervantes talked about using heating cables in hydro systems and even in soil. when you use them with peat pellets, yeah, it's hard to keep the soil dampness right with some plants drying out and other growing mold, but even in pellets, MOST beans i've put under a dome have at least sprouted. in the future, i'll use cups. there's NO WAY i'm ever going back to 50% or less viability because of a cold room. i've seen the difference. plants sprout almost twice as fast. a plant could be just popping out of it's shell one day and the next be stretching several inches. heat speeds up chemical reactions. i even created a thread no one contributed to about using heating cables and soil. to paraprase "indoor MJ horticulture"...
_"keep your roots warm and your leaves cool"_ for maximum growth energy and minimal THC degredation. i'm not going to stop using my dome ever. no way. i love it.

i bet a nickel tiny mekong haze beans are much happier in warm soil. they refused to sprout at all when i was having a problem with about half of my seeds from several different legit breeders. the last of my joey weed C99 beans were 100% in november and 50% in january... the same time i couldn't get mekong haze to pop or my first laughing buddha and some others too.


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 25, 2012)

TGA Ace of spades 2/2 after 12 hours in rapid rooters


----------



## ink the world (Oct 19, 2012)

Humboldt Seeds Sour Diesel: 2/2
DNA Genetics OG Kush: 1/1


----------



## redzi (Nov 16, 2012)

Sannies Sugar Punch 1/2...turned our bean was already open at point where tap root would come out, nothing inside of note, took 18 hours to sink. I hope that there are not more because it was double stacked (seed pack on top of seed pack) first sloppy pack job by Sannies. Will wait to germ. Eskobar Choc Rain and Shackzilla... Also the Mad Shack freebie popped...1/1
Delahaze 1/1 (killed later because i was not impressed).Res Privada OG18 freebie 1/1 first several sets of leaves were rounded, has smell hard to describe (first time to grow Kush)


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 17, 2013)

Just lil info to pass along,HSO seeds is legit.i have had 100%germ rate out of 16 seeds 5 different strains,cut their blue dream. Very good yield&potency . Got train wreck,and pineapple skunk. Other than dna/rs.one my go to breeders....!

:edit: just to put it out there im not spamming just personal experience!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 17, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Hmmm.... you mean sometimes you start beans and it doesn't work?
> But seriously, folks, I germ with a simple method. I use jiffy pots, I don't pre-germ my beans, I use a seed mat but my pots sit on little plastic trays that keep them around 1/4 inch above the mat, I keep the jiffy's soaking wet for the first 24 hours, less so after that. Things I have used in super low dosages include B1 vitamin and GH's and H&G's root accelerators. Have not had any noticable adverse effects and all three seemed to have slight increases in the plants speed at establishing itself. I grow my seed plants in coco/perl so I transplant at the first true leaves and start light nutes at the second. Pretty much everything germs and goes fine. I just started some four year old bagseed from some 'purple kush' that I was given and got 10/10. The only bean I have had that started and failed was dinafem's auto cheese freebie. The best and most ested germ rates I have had are with Mandala seeds, who have a 63/65 rate of producing healthy plants from seed, a roughly 50/50 male female ratio, and not a real downer in the bunch. Have started Satori, Hashberry, Point of No Return, Beyond the Brain, and the Safari Mix, got at least one definite female keeper off each strain. The only no shows were two of the Safari beans, which I do tend to get impatient after five days.


I agree totally with you , have just about the same method , I start mine in a coco blend water with thrive alive b-1 and gh rapid start and start with 1/2 strength nutes at second leaf. That being said the last seeds germ 100% success,they were Cali Connection Raskal OG fems 7/7 , grape kush 4/4 , OGRaskal fire alien urkel 6/6 , billy goat seeds bubba kush x chocolate thai 4/4


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Straight to soil, no pre-germination.

Mandala Hashberry: 5/5
Mandala Beyond the Brain: 4/5


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 8, 2013)

Straight to soil, no pregermination, all from Attitude in 2012.

Barney's Farm LSD Fem: 5/5
Seedsman Hash Passion Reg: 7/10


----------



## truepunk87 (Feb 8, 2013)

TGA Chernobyl 2/2...germed in root riot plugs w/ 12hr pre-soak


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 8, 2013)

All recently germ'd in clean paper towel, in a plastic bag with a very light paper weight covering the bag and also blocking light. room temp about 65-70F
Breeder's Boutique - Psycho Killer - 4/4 (from breeder's boutique website)
Dinafem - Dinachem - 1/1
Emerald Triangle - Lemon Diesel 1/1
Reserva Privada - OG 18 1/1
(all others from attitude website)
sadly i had one Dinafem OGK that did in fact germ, but the seedling was very weak and died shortly after growing its first set of true leaves. the seed germ'd very slowly for some reason, and the taproot was very weak as well. first dinafem seed out of many ive tried that didnt make it. o well it happens, still a good company. ive had one other OGK from them in the past and it did great.


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 16, 2013)

Straight to soil, no pre-germination.

Mandala Chill OM: 3/4
*​
*


----------



## Rising Moon (Feb 16, 2013)

Dinafem - Kush N Cheese 2/2 (Awesome plants so far!!!)

Dinafem - Bluewidow 0/1

Dinafem - Whitewidow 1/1 (mutant, I killed it a couple weeks in, weird leaves, slow growth, so, goodbye!)

TGA - Space Jill 5/5 (2 males, 3 females)

TH Seeds - Wreckage 1/1 (waiting on sex....)

G-13 Labs - Auto Pineapple Express 5/5

Joint Doctor - Auto Diesel Ryder 0/3


----------



## truepunk87 (Feb 16, 2013)

TGA Ace of Spades 3/3 in root riot plugs


----------



## Bonequicha (Feb 17, 2013)

rapberry cough fems 0/3


----------



## greywind (Feb 19, 2013)

Freedom of Seeds: Romberry regs 0/5
Greenhouse: Super Lemon Haze fem 0/1
G13: Blueberry Gum fem 2/3
DNA: LA Confidential regs 2/2
DNA: Lemon Skunk fem 1/1 mutant
TH Seeds: MK Ultra fem 1/1
Dinafem: OG Kush fem 1/1
Dinafem: Cheese Auto 1/1
Delicious: Fruity Chronic Juice fem 1/1
Emerald Triangle: Bubba 76 fem 1/1
Female: C99 fem 2/2
Kannabia: Mikromachine Auto 1/1
World of Seeds: Northern Lights x Big Bud fem 2/2 vigorous
World of Seeds: Afghan Kush x Skunk fem 1/1 vigorous

Almost all of these were freebies from Attitude. Cheers!


----------



## desertdog (Feb 19, 2013)

Pure power Plant Seed boutique 10/10
Sour Haze from CBF 10/10 very healthy,takes stress well.
K Train from Woodhorse 10/10
Misty bubble from SOG 9/10 my fault temps were too high. 100 degrees and they still popped, and grew well, five girls.
UBC Chemo from Woodhorse 10/10
Bubba Kush from Greenhouse 10/10
All of my beans came from Woodhorse except the PPP and the Bubba Kush.


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

TGA Third Dimension (regular): 1/5 

Seeds from Attitude 2012.

This was my first (and last) try and germinating in rapid rooters. Back to dirt.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 22, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> TGA Third Dimension (regular): 1/5
> 
> Seeds from Attitude 2012.
> 
> This was my first (and last) try and germinating in rapid rooters. Back to dirt.


rapid rooters dry out too fast in my experience. I have had insanely good results by starting in jiffy pots, keeping 'em wet as hell until they crack the dirt.


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

They stayed pretty wet. I think they may have been too cool, they didn't have the thermal mass and insulation that you get with a cup of dirt. I'm just going to write it off as a bad experiment and go back to how I've always done it.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 8, 2013)

*Other half of the Mandala 10-pack regulars. Straight to soil, no pre-germination.

Mandala Hashberry: 5/5
Mandala Beyond the Brain: 3/5

That makes 100% for the Hashberrys but sadly, only 70% on the BTBs. Mandala does acknowledge that BTB is a "beta" strain - hopefully they are working on the germ rate.​





*


----------



## Teejay13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Doc's OG 4/5
Rugburn OG 4/5

24hr hour soak bottled water then into rapid rooters (don't know if it's the best way but has always worked for me).


----------



## mike357 (Mar 10, 2013)

GHS- big bang- 24/27


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 10, 2013)

Im doing a test grow of Pink Diesel and germination rate was 100%! 20/20 seeds!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh ya and my last grow was Spyder and they went 20/20 as well!


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 17, 2013)

TGA Space Bomb via Attitude last summer
Small green seeds
Dirt in red cups.
0/5 germinated 

TGA Kaboom via Attitude last summer
Small green seeds
Dirt in red cups.
1/5 germinated 


I'm now 2 for 15 on TGA gear. Sigh.


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 17, 2013)

Dinafem Critical Jack fem via Attitude last summer
Small brown seeds
36 hours in a wet paper towel in a baggie.
5/5 germed.

My streak is broken!


----------



## GochoCinco (Mar 19, 2013)

Reserva privada-headband aka sour kush 1/1
DNA-stacked kush 1/1
HSO-pineapple kush 1/1
G13-pineapple express 1/1
HSO-Blue dream 1/1
Barneys farm-Acapulco gold 0/1 dud
Delicious-auto critical jack herer 0/1 dud

And just sowed 12 autos , will update when they pop if they pop!


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 20, 2013)

Attitude freebies, directly in soilless medium (FFLW):

1/1 Positronics Seeds Grapefruit (F)
1/1 DNA Genetics Limited Line &#8211; Snowcap L.A (F)
1/1 G13 Labs &#8211; Chocolate Heaven (F)


----------



## jfm2143 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dutch passion white widow feminized through attitude 8/8 healthy happy females. 
Also this was my first ever grow.


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Recived 5 Fem Bc Bud Depot- BC Kush from a friend at work 5/5 in rapid rooters after 48hrs


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 25, 2013)

*

G13 Pineapple Express fem via Attitude last summer
Small brown seeds
Straight into dirt.
4/5 germed.​




*


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Attitude freebies, directly in soil (FFLW):

1/1 Dinafem Seeds &#8211; Critical + (F)
2/2 Seedman Seeds - White Widow (F)


----------



## Kite High (Mar 28, 2013)

Female Seeds c99 4/4


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 3, 2013)

Mandala Seeds 100% Germ:
Hashberry 10/10 with 5 Females
PNR 10/10 with 6 Females
Satori 10/10 ALL FEMALE

BC Seed King:
NL (2011) 0/10
NL (2012-Replacements) 9/10 6 Females
AK-47 10/10 5 Females
Sour Diesel 10/10 5 Females
Sweet Dreams 10/10 6 Females (great sleep smoke)
White Widow 8/10 4 Female

G13-Fem (present grow)
Pineapple Express 2/3

DNA-Fem (present grow)
Holy Grail Kush 3/3


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

*Nirvana Blackberry fem via Attitude last summer
Large brown seeds
24 hours in RO-soaked paper towel in a baggie @ 76 degrees, then into dirt @ 76 degrees.
5/5 germed.​*


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

Female Seeds C99 *2/4 *&#8203;My fault though.
Female Seeds Lemon Kush *4/4*
DNA Genetics Cannalope Kush *1/1*
Reserva Privada OG Kush *1/1*
Dutch Passion Durban Poison *2/2*(just started)


----------



## twostrokenut (May 11, 2013)

GHS Bubba 1/5 and the one is 6" tall and having a hard time holding itself up.

femaleseeds WWxBB 4/4

g13 white lavender freebie 1/1

blimburn ccauto freebie 1/1


----------



## teoborg (May 12, 2013)

Extrema : 5/5
Herijuana : 5/5
Santa Maria : 2/2
OG#18 : 6/6
Kali Mist : 6/6
POW33: 1/1

but

The White S1 (OGRascal) : 1/7 (95,00 &#8364; the seven ceeds, so actually I paid 95,00&#8364; for the single ceed that sprouted..., I just hope it worth it since it looks the most miserable plant of all..)


----------



## ricky1lung (May 12, 2013)

Short Stuff Seeds Reg Auto Mix *2/7*
HSO Sour Blueberry *1/1*
CH9 Herijuana Jack *1/1*
CH9 White Shark 33 *1/1
*CH9 Afghan Haze 33 *1/1*


----------



## DemonTrich (May 12, 2013)

barneys farm fem seeds

germ in water, then paper towel, then in seed starter kit w/dome and heat mat. then 6500k t8 bulbs 18/6
laughing budda 3.5/5 (after 9 days 3 are 4", 1 is 3.4" and trying to kae it), 1 is a dud
pineapple chunk 3/5 (9 days 3 are 4") 2 are duds. 

gotta love those 10.00 seeds that are duds huh.


----------



## ink the world (May 12, 2013)

Gage Green Group Banana Puff 10/10
MTG Seeds Orange Creamsicle 10/10


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 12, 2013)

Bodhi Lucky Charms 7/11
Bodhi Sunshine Daydream 9/11
Bodhi Mothers Milk 11/11
Bodhi Good Medicine 6/6
Cali Connect OSD Freebie 0/1
DNA La Chocolat Freebie 1/1
Sweet Seeds Green Poison Freebie 1/1


----------



## redzi (Jun 17, 2013)

Germination rate for Mosca C99 BX-1 was 0/10 and 2/2 for freebies, the first time I ever had less than 90% rate with fresh seeds, they sunk within an hour of soaking. Bought from Attitude in April, the seeds come in a non sealed memory card holder and are packed and distributed by Seedsman...a hack of a breeder if there ever was one. So Bananaman you charge over $100 per 10 for some of your seed lines and you let Seedsman pack your beans? Your C99 BX-1 I bought from Seed Depot that came in a heat sealed zip bag all 10 popped....was packing your own beans too much work for you?


----------



## BigSnake51 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sannie's _Sugar Punch_&#8203; 5/5


----------



## Wavels (Jun 17, 2013)

Mandala Satori....5/5


----------



## whitnasty1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sensi seeds... 

Northern Lights Auto... 5/5

Skunk #1 Auto... 3/3


----------



## EZmooover (Jun 18, 2013)

Nirvana Ice Fems 5/5... as always (but still with the occasional single leaf set mutation, ~10%-20%)


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bodhi- Supersticious 6/6, Blueberry Hill 5/6, Lucky Charms 5/5
GDP- Purple Dream 2/2, OG 2/2
THSeeds- Ultra Sour 1/1


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 19, 2013)

8/10 Seedsman Early Durban


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 20, 2013)

Dutch Passion Durban Poison 3/3 - Do not recommend buying though but that's for a different thread sometime.
Sea of Seed freebies 7/7


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 20, 2013)

Dutch Passion Blueberry - not worth the trouble. 1/3
Bomb Ice Bomb 1/1
Delicious Cotton Candy 1/1
Barneys Chronic Thunder - 1-1

Anyone else know of a good blueberry/cross that is not from Dutch Passion?

Peace 

Asmallvoice


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 20, 2013)

^ good berry cross from a legit breeder : northernberry : http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm

make sure its peak seeds bc just like the link i gave you , there's a similar scam site out there.

*

[email protected] , pink cheese , 4/4
[email protected] , santa shiva , 3/3
eva seeds , freebie , TNT kush , 2/2
emerald triangle, emerald jack , 1/1
samsara , freebie , sweet black angel , 1/1
sannie , jackberry , 4/4


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 19, 2013)

TGA Timewreck from sowamazingseeds.... 5/5 after 24hrs in shot-glass


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2013)

Some of my recent ones:

Sincity Seeds LVBK 7/7 planted 
SinMint Cookies 5/5 planted
Cali Connection Tahoe OG REGULAR 10/10 planted
Cali Connection Tahoe OG FEM 1/5 planted and it was mutant YUK
Female Seeds Bubblegummer 5/5 planted


Mr Nice Critical Mass 5/5 planted


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

Current:
Dj Short Blueberry- 18/20
Mr Nice Shiva Skunk- 8/10
Mr Nice Mango- 10/10
Mr Nice Shark Shock- 10/10
Flying Dutchmen Skunk #1- 10/10
G13 Labs- C99- 1/3

Previous: 
High Grade seeds Big Blue- 7/7


----------



## croh420 (Jul 31, 2013)

redzi said:


> Germination rate for Mosca C99 BX-1 was 0/10 and 2/2 for freebies, the first time I ever had less than 90% rate with fresh seeds, they sunk within an hour of soaking. Bought from Attitude in April, the seeds come in a non sealed memory card holder and are packed and distributed by Seedsman...a hack of a breeder if there ever was one. So Bananaman you charge over $100 per 10 for some of your seed lines and you let Seedsman pack your beans? Your C99 BX-1 I bought from Seed Depot that came in a heat sealed zip bag all 10 popped....was packing your own beans too much work for you?



I picked up the Mosca C99 BX-1 and I too have had germ issues. Purchased back in April as well from muggles. 3/10 germed. 3 seeds never popped and 4 of them popped and stuck out a tip but then died. 5/5 on each the pure gooey, lucky charms, and mountain temple from the same run. Just got an email saying the BX1 is back in stock but I think I'll pass until I hear some different reports on germination rates.


----------



## ink the world (Oct 5, 2013)

MTG Seeds Prezidential Kush 10/10
Gage Green testers of Purple Alien x OG Kush 12/12


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

Bodhi Seeds Dream Beaver, 10/10 in 3 days.


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Oct 9, 2013)

Sannies extrema 5/5
sannies jackberry x mad scientist 2/2

very happy!


----------



## F.A Hayek (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to give a big ups to marijuana-seeds.nl. Not only did they reship my original order after sending me $60 worth of free seeds by mistake, but they didn't even ask me to reimburse them or mail any of the seeds back. Their discrete shipping is absolutely fantastic! Apparently Australian customs are some of the most difficult to bypass in the world, and their methods for getting seeds through safe and sound are ingenuous! I've ordered multiple strains so far which I've still yet to germinate, but they have all gotten through customs with no problems at all. 

Anyway, so far I've germinated:

10 x Northern Lights - 100% Success Rate 
10 x Pure Afghan - 100% Success Rate
10 x Big Bud - 100% Success Rate

Oh, and this was on my first ever grow. Either the seeds are incredibly good quality or I'm doing something right..

I hope this helps out some other Australians in their search for quality seeds.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 10, 2013)

Th seeds- sage n sour fem 1/1
Hazeman seeds - Lemon Stomper 1/1 
G13 labs - Giggabud fem 1/1
Th seeds - electric lemon g reg 1/1. (male)


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr. GreenThumb's Bubba OG 8 of 21 sprouted (fem) NOTE: $400+ shpg for 2 packs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Insane Seed Posse 20 of 20 sprouted (reg)

Nirvana's Blueberry Gum 12 of 12 sprouted (fem)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2013)

Man that's shit about the green thumb germ rate, especially considering how much you paid  hope the ones that make it give you what you are after!!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 17, 2013)

vision seeds big bud feminized 3/3 . severely stunted and now doing great could be due to temperature / watering frequency, just not sure..


----------



## Cascadian (Dec 17, 2013)

CBD Crew Sweet and Sour Widow purchased through seedsman. 5/5 4 females 

Seedsman freebie sleestack x skunk 1/1


----------



## Baywatcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Barney's Farm Blue Mammoth Auto (freebie seed) and Delicious Seedz Northern Lights Blue Auto (freebie seed), both via Attitude, Summer 2012. 
Both germinated after 48 hours in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc, held at 76 degrees in a bread proof box.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tga- Jack Skellington 5/5
Tga- Ripped Bubba 5/5


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 15, 2014)

mj seeds Canada, blue cheese 6 of 6 .. 5male 1 female


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 15, 2014)

ok i purchased 7 regular seeds from pick and mix 

Exodus cheese
Liberty Haze 
Cheese Bomb
Danky Doodle
Haze#1 x 2 
Bubbleicious

100 % Success Rate 

I Put In Filtered water for 1 day then into wet paper towels then as soon as tail shows pot into coco pellets within 3 days all had popped off there hats and to make things even better i ended up with all females


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 18, 2014)

mj seeds of Canada, again,, 2 of 2,, just did them,, same way,, germ dome, used same soil as going to grow in, put dome on top of hot water heater, took about 4 days.
that's 8 outta 12 seeds so far that sprouted, I'm happy


----------



## Baywatcher (Jan 19, 2014)

G13 Labs* OG13* (freebie seed) and Cali Connection *Buddha Tahoe* (freebie seed), both via Attitude, Summer 2012. 
Both germinated after 48 hours in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc, held at 76 degrees in a bread proofing box.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jan 27, 2014)

*Delicious Seedz Cotton Candy* fem via Attitude, Summer 2012. 
*5/5* after 48 hours in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc, held at 76 degrees.

*Delicious Seedz La Diva *auto (freebie) via Attitude, Summer 2012. 
*1/1* after 48 hours in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc, held at 76 degrees.

*Nirvana Northern Lights* reg via Attitude, Summer 2012
*1/10* cracked in paper towels, but failed to break the surface in dirt. The other 9 never cracked. Probably ancient 1980s seed stock...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ordered buddah tahoe in i think 11/2013 for the chem91 promo. Got all 6 looking nice, and looks like 6 of 10 for chem91,2 duds and 2 damp off


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jan 28, 2014)

Sin City Seeds: Sinmint Cookie Regs 15/15 in a ziplock bag with a wet paper towel, hung up in a dark closet around 72-76 degrees


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 1, 2014)

*G13 Labs Purple Haze* via Attitude, Summer 2012. 
5/5 after 48 hours in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc, held at 76 degrees.


----------



## Blazenpyro (Feb 6, 2014)

Auto seeds
berry ryder5/5 3lived heathy 2 not so much runts
Disel berry 5/5 1 runt 1 burner
candy kush 5/5 2 burners 1 fallout 55 lowest out of them all got 60grams avg
paper towel less than 20 hours all both sets of five but...they are sensitive trust me !


----------



## greywind (Feb 17, 2014)

All started in glasses of RO water for 48-72 hours, then into soil-less medium similar to ProMix HP

Today is a week after dropping in water.

Reserva Privada - RKS freebie (2011) 1/1 fem
Reserva Privada - Silver Kush freebie (2014) 1/1 fem; slow start
GDP S33ds - Candyland freebies (2013) 2/2 regs; fastest sprouters
Eskobar S33ds - Blue Chem freebies (2014) 8/8 regs
Ocean Grown Genetics - Sleeping Dog (2014) 9/12 regs; 2 never cracked in water and the 3rd hasn't broken the medium surface


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2014)

rare darkness 10/10


----------



## truepunk87 (Feb 24, 2014)

was given 5 regular SinCitySeeds SinMint Cookies - 4/5 after 36hrs in rapid rooters


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 14, 2014)

Holland's Hope from Dutch Passion, 3/3 24hr soak direct sow...

Critical + 2 Auto Dinafem 1/1
Haze 2 Auto Dinafem 1/1
Amnesia Auto Dinafem 3/3


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kingdom organic seeds- super silver daze 8/10. Directly into rapid rooters

Tga-pennywise 5/5. Rapid rooters


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2014)

ace of spades 3/3
friends cross 4/4


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bodhi Lemon Penetration 11/11
"" Sky Lotus 10/11
"" NL open Pollination 13/15
"""" Blue Lotus 11/11
"""" Blueberry Hill 10/11
""""" Prayer Tower 8/11
""""" Snow Queen 5/5


----------



## Greedy G (May 18, 2014)

All very strong seedlings except big bomb/bad batch or something.
G13 Labs Seeds Purple Haze fem 5/5
Bomb Seeds Big Bomb 5/5 fem but 4 were severly deformed
G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud 1/1 fem
G13 Labs Seeds White Lavender 1/1 fem
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack 1/1 fem
DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope 1/1 fem
T H Seeds Critical HOG 1/1 fem
Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose 1/1 fem
Dinafem Seeds Cheese 1/1 fem
G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99 1/1 fem
Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies 2/2 regs
Emerald Triangle Seeds OG Critical 2/2 regs
Strain Hunters Seedbank Seeds Flowerbomb Kush 1/1 fem
G13 Labs Seeds White Critical 1/1 fem
Highgrade seeds mix 10/10 regs
Seedsman Seeds Purple bud 10/10 regs


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

Bodhi

Satsuma 5/5
Golden Triangle 4/5 (1 had flat side/sprouted in 2 pieces so it didn't survive)


----------



## tyke1973 (May 19, 2014)

Auto's 
Sensi seeds super skunk 5/5 perfect all asme height and leaf size really good seeds.100% Germanation
--------------------------------

cali connection's girl scout cookies, 2 out of 2 same growth pattern 100% germanation---reg not auto's
--------------------------------------------


tga subcool genetics,Timewreck ordered one seed in hope of a male comeing a long nice---reg's not auto's
-------------------------------------------


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 2, 2014)

Mandala Satori Reg 5/5
Ace Malawi Fem 3/3
Delicious Cotton Candy Fem (free) 2/2
WoS Strawberry Blue Fem (free) 1/1


----------



## neonknight420 (Oct 14, 2014)

Blue Hawaiian Sativa (Jordan of the Island) germed 5 regs 100% all 5 broke the soil within 48 hours. For anyone interested I will posting this grow, just don't like posting a bunch of pics of seedlings. I'm gonna wait till there is something worthwhile to post. If anyone has any questions about something feel free to ask me. This old thread needs a good bump. (Bump)


----------



## yankeegreen (Oct 17, 2014)

Ace Bang Haze Reg 5/5 in 5-5 days


----------



## Kygiacomo (Apr 5, 2015)

paradise delahaze 5/5 
i should add that i have had 100% germination with paradise seeds since i started growing their strains in 2012. i have grew/germed delahaze,jacky white,sweet purple as well with 100%


----------

